#ubuntu-charlas 2010-06-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Introducción en nombre de Classroom_ES - Instructor: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos empezamos
<SergioMeneses> Saludos a todos los presentes, es muy gratificante ver personas de tantos paises reunidos con el fin de compartir conocimiento...
<SergioMeneses> quisiera tomar unas palabras que vi una vez:
<SergioMeneses> "Recopilar conocimiento es el primer paso a la sabiduria... compartir ese conocimiento es el primer paso hacia la comunidad!!"
<SergioMeneses> eso es por lo que estamos reunidos el dia de hoy :D
<SergioMeneses> Primero que todo quiero hacer un agradecimiento extensivo a todos por estar el día de hoy en esta jornada "Día del Usuario Ubuntu".
<SergioMeneses> Tanto a los instructores que nos acompañan tan desacomedidamente, como a ustedes:D
<SergioMeneses> Como ya varios se habrán enterado el "Ubuntu User Day" (versión en inglés)ha sido aplazado para el 10 de Julio pero las comunidades hispanas ya teníamos todo listo, asi que no vimos la necesidad de aplazar la jornada en español.
<SergioMeneses> Les recuerdo nuestra wiki oficial de la jornada. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu para que la tengan presente durante toda la jornada y esten pendientes de todas las sesiones
<SergioMeneses> Durante las sesiones vamos a tener algunas normas básicas para evitar inconvenientes y que su experiencia en la jornada sea lo mejor posible.
<SergioMeneses> Como hacer preguntas durante una sesión?. Primero las preguntas se realizan en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat y manejan la siguiente syntaxis. Pregunta: como hago foo?
<SergioMeneses> la respuesta aparecerá en el canal #ubuntu-charlas. Les recomiendo ser pacientes para obtener una respuesta y hacer las preguntas de modo formal.
<SergioMeneses> Las preguntas irán relacionadas a las charlas... No es una jornada de soporte!!! eso es importanticimo tenerlo en cuenta.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<SergioMeneses> Si tiene algún problema o pregunta sobre el Dia del Usuario Ubuntu, pregunte en #ubuntu-charlas-chat.
<SergioMeneses> Este canal será el canal de dialogo entre todos los participantes de la jornada. Aquí se podrá hablar acerca de cuestiones a fines y será el espacio de esparcimiento de la jornada.
<SergioMeneses> Les recuerdo que las reglas basicas se encuentrán en nuestra wiki oficial. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Reglas
<SergioMeneses> Bueno no son mas reglas, gracias a todos por acatar las reglas, esto nos ayudará a mantener las sesiones a tiempo y que sean lo más productivas posible para todos y todas.
<SergioMeneses> Alguna duda acerca del manejo de la jornada?
<SergioMeneses> Bueno compañeros  de parte de todas las comunidades de Ubutnu participantes les damos la bienvenida al Dia del Usuario Ubuntu.
<SergioMeneses> esperamos que lo disfruten para los que participan por primera vez
<SergioMeneses> y a los que tiene experiencia que sigan dsfrutando :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros ahora los invito a la primera sesion oficial de la jornada
<SergioMeneses> llamada Cambiando a Ubuntu por parte de IngForigua
<leogg> IngForigua> PREGUNTA: el 10 de julio vamos a repetir todo?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esa pregunta es algo compleja... ya que el equipo de ubuntu-classroom que es al que pertenecemos los que organizamos el evento no hemos llegado a un concilio de si la volvemos a realizar... seria esperar y estar atento a los mas immportantes sitios web y blogs
<leogg> inti> PREGUNTA: si no es de soporte de que se tratan las charlas mas especificamente?
<SergioMeneses> inti, respecto al soporte me refiero q no se aceptan preguntas como: no me funciona el video
<SergioMeneses> entendido... para los presentes :D
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra duda al respecto de como se realizará la jornada?
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros dentro de dos minutos empezará la primera charla a cargo de IngForigua los invito a participar y de nuevo muchos exitos.
<SergioMeneses> tomamos los dos minutos restantes para que IngForigua tome un respiro y deje los nervios asi pueda dar una buena charla xD
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Cambiando a Ubuntu - Instructor: IngForigua
<IngForigua> Por fin tengo voz :P
 * IngForigua esta nervioso xD
<IngForigua> Bueno comenzamos
<IngForigua> Muy buenas noches, tardes o días para todos :D
<IngForigua> Me presento rápidamente
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
 * IngForigua de nuevo abre el ciclo de conferencias jejejejejeje :P
<IngForigua> Hoy vamos hablar de un tema que es importante a la hora de que estamos en un proceso de migracion de otro sistema operativo
<IngForigua> Desde los años 60 cuando el hombre ya habia dejado por completo la era del tubo de vacio y de las tarjetas perforadoras, tras las necesidades en cuanto a calculos, procesamiento y almacenamiento de informacion, reduccion de materias primas, se ve la necesidad de crear el software y los sistemas operativos
<IngForigua> Quiza recientemente escuchamos la palabra Ubuntu en foros, blogs, tv, por amigos, etc. Sin importar el medio de como llegamos lo importante es que hemos decidido dar un paso importante.
<IngForigua> Pero de donde se origina ubuntu, ubuntu (2004) viene de GNU/Linux (1991) que a su vez de Minix (1987) y a su vez Unix (1969)
<IngForigua> No me voy a extender mucho de la historia pero a mi modo de parecer Unix es el padre de los sistemas operativos.
<IngForigua> Minix al igual que linux fue un experimiento de estudiantes que jamas imaginaron que llegaria ser como lo es hoy
<IngForigua> Linux se basa en Unix por su experiencia como sistema operativo multiusuario, multitarea, multiarquitectura
<IngForigua> Unix tiene una gran cantidad de derivados que hoy hacen parte de los sistemas operativos mas importantes como Solaris, BDS, MacOS y muchos mas
<IngForigua> Existe otro sistema operativo importante que en la actualidad es el mas popular y usado (quien sabe por cuanto tiempo)...
<IngForigua> Windows, desarrollado por la empresa Microsoft, es un sistema operativo de licenciamiento EULA de código cerrado, en torno a el se centra mucha polemica de la cual no voy a hacer referencia ... :P
<IngForigua> Ya despues de hacer referencia de los principales sistemas operativos (y existen muchos mas) vamos hablar rapidamente de las principales caracteristicas de linux en general:
<IngForigua> - De código Abierto
<IngForigua> - Gran cantidad de paquetes y bibliotecas disponibles (Ubuntu tiene mas de 30.000)
<IngForigua> - Gran soporte tanto oficial como comunitario
<IngForigua> De hecho el soporte a linux es el mejor que hoy existe
<IngForigua> y a ubuntu
<IngForigua> - Actualizaciones de seguridad constantes
<IngForigua> Uno de los pilares del opensource es la seguridad
<IngForigua> - Gratuito (No en todos los casos pero si en la mayoria)
<IngForigua> Muchas veces la palabra libre no es bien tomada
<IngForigua> - Contribuye a la conservacion del medio ambiente
<IngForigua> Ya que puedes usar tu P2 sin problemas con una buena distro
<IngForigua> en la fabricacion de un pc se gastan aproximadamente una tonelada de materia prima
<IngForigua> - Puedes modificar libremente
<IngForigua> - etc
<IngForigua> El proyecto ubuntu es patroninado e iniciado por el sudafricano Mark Shuttleworth y su empresa canonical, nacio en 2004 y se han lanzado 12 versiones estables y 3 LTS, en versiones para escritorio (con diversos escritorios) y para servidores.
<IngForigua> Ubuntu tiene una ventaja en especial, que te envian los cds a tu casa (Solo usen este servicio si no cuentan con un buen ancho de banda) https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<IngForigua> Ya que en la actualidad debemos fomentar el buen uso de los recursos naturales
<IngForigua> Si actualmente cuentan con un sistema operativo diferente a de nucleo diferente a GNU/linux puedes usar ubuntu de 3 formas:
<IngForigua> 1. Mediante live cd
<IngForigua> Un live cd es Un sistema operativo en conjunto de un medio extraible, ya sea CD, DVD, USB, el procedimiento para llevar a cabo es bastante sencillo
<IngForigua> Aunque hay otros medios para instalar Ubuntu
<IngForigua> pero nos basaremos en las tres que nombraré
<IngForigua> - Configurar tu sistema para que bootee en este medio extraible (En la utilidad de configuracion de sistema o BIOS)
<IngForigua> - Reiniciar tu computador e insertar el medio en cuestion
<IngForigua> - Esperar que se cargue por completo el sistema y listo!!!
<IngForigua> Nos pedira idioma unicamente
<IngForigua> Si alguien el el chat sabe cuantos idiomas soporta ubuntu seria buen dato
<IngForigua> Bueno continuo :P
<IngForigua> Sin duda esta es la mejor opcion ya que no estamos afectando nuestro sistema actual, podemos navegar por internet, trabajar con ofimatica, eschucar musica, ver peliculas en fin, como si este funcionara instalado, cabe resaltar que apenas reinicien su sistema esta informacion se perdera a menos de que tengan ubuntu one
<IngForigua> la ventaja es que podran observar que su hardware le va funcionar antes de instalarlo
<IngForigua> el sonido el video, periferifericos, etc
<IngForigua> 2. Wubi (Windows Ubuntu installer)
<IngForigua> Es otra forma practica de poder usar ubuntu sin afectar los sistemas operativos Windows, el se instala como si se tratara de una aplicacion normal en tu sistema operativo, que puedes quitar sencillamente en agregar y quitar programas, el hace una entrada mas en la MBR de windows por donde ingresa
<IngForigua> Wubi ya viene en nuestro cd de ubuntu
<IngForigua> si no estoy mal desde 9.04 existe esta caracteristica
<IngForigua> 3. Mediante maquinas virtuales.
<ClaseBot> inti pregunta: Las charlas estan enfocadas a usuarios nuevos solamente???
<IngForigua> Bueno si por fin se ha decidido a migrar a ubuntu este es un paso importante (Mas no obligatorio) existe infinidad de software para emular una maquina dentro de nuestra maquina, podemos emular un entorno real pero controlado, la ventaja es que podemos ensayar particionamiento (De mayor atención)
<IngForigua> inti: Correcto
<IngForigua> Si han instalado finalmente Ubuntu en nuestras maquinas notaran que este se adapta con los demas sistemas operativos en cojunto.
<IngForigua> El instalador de ubuntu nos ayudara facilmente con el particionado solo basta con mover una barra con el espacio que deseemos para nuestro ubuntu, y el anterior sistema operativo
<IngForigua> En ningun momentos perderan sus sistema operativo
<IngForigua> Si todo sale bien
<IngForigua> Si hay problemas cuentan con soporte 365x7x24
<IngForigua> Una de las ventajas adicionales del instalador es que podran migrar sus documentos, su musica, su imagen de inicio de sesion, las configuraciones de pidgin, las preferencias de su explorador web, su fondo de escritorio
<IngForigua> Cuando enciendan sus maquinas con lo primero que se encontraran es con el gestor de arranque GRUB (Gran Gestor de Arranque Unificado) que les reconoce sistemas con formatos de archivo:
<IngForigua> - ext2/ext3/ext4
<IngForigua> - ReiserFS
<IngForigua> - XFS de SGI
<IngForigua> - UFS
<IngForigua> - VFAT, FAT16 y FAT32
<IngForigua> - NTFS
<IngForigua> - JFS
<IngForigua> - HFS
<IngForigua> Donde podran seleccionar el sistema operativo de preferencia, que podran editar libremente
<IngForigua> Slopht: PREGUNTA: eh visto ke hay una particion fat compatible con linux ke se peude encriptar?
<IngForigua> El grub te da la posibilidad de encriptacion
<IngForigua> Ademas de esto podran montar sin problemas sus sistemas de archivos sin problemas con permisos de lectura y escritura que igualmente pueden configurar libremente.
<IngForigua> Si son usuarios que vienen de sistemas operativos windows la comunidad de software libre y ubuntu trabajan a diario para ofrecer mejores herramientas, un ejemplo es wine, donde se hace una implementacion a la API de windows y les sera posible instalar aplicaciones.
<IngForigua> http://www.winehq.org/
<IngForigua> http://appdb.winehq.org/ <<-- Donde pueden ver un listado de programas
<IngForigua> Pero eso es un tema que va a continuacion
<IngForigua> de la interoperabilidad de windows con ubuntu y aplicaciones
<IngForigua> Si son usuarios que vienen de MAC OS
 * IngForigua no tiene experiencia en ello
<IngForigua> Solo he usado este sistema en dos ocaciones
<IngForigua> en un hijo de unix al igual que linux
<IngForigua> Es el segundo sistema operativo mas usado en la actualidad
<IngForigua> Mac es usado por usuarios principalmente de diseño grafico y produccion multimedia, Ubuntu posee ubuntu studio que recolecta una serie de metapaquetes para este fin
<IngForigua> Como
<IngForigua> Video
<IngForigua> Audio
<IngForigua> Graficos
<IngForigua> Aunque existen aplicaciones que aun no son de la maxima calidad. el SL en general crece a pasos agigantados
<IngForigua> Quiza algunos lleguen de otras distros y seleccionaron ubuntu es porque es un sistema operativo bien documentado, facil de usar con una comunidad fuerte y consolidada, tanto en desktop como en server.
<IngForigua> Que de servidores tambien hablaremos hoy
<IngForigua> dentro d eunas horas
<IngForigua> Refiriendome un poco a servidores anteriormente no era muy usado pero las mejoras que implementa ubuntu server respecto a computacion en la nube y servicios en la nube lo hacen un sistema operativo moderno que rompe el paradigma de que todo se debe almacenar en la maquina a pasar todo en linea, para que este disponible todo el tiempo
<IngForigua> Muchas empresas y gobiernos han adoptado el SL dentro de sus politicas de estado
<IngForigua> en colombia muchas usan SL sin aveces saberlo
<IngForigua> Lo usan porque es confiable y seguro
<IngForigua> Existen muchas empresas que te dan soporte tanto oficiales como no oficiales
<IngForigua> alguna vez vi un dato desactualizado y en colombia existen 350 empresas que usan SL
<IngForigua> Pero hay gobiernos que poco a poco estan haciendo migraciones
<IngForigua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_libre
<IngForigua> Brasil, venezuela lideran en america este proceso
<IngForigua> Brasil es el modelo a seguir
<IngForigua> han encontrado importantes ahorros en sus polticas de estado
<IngForigua> donde se invierte en capacitacion a funcionarios
<IngForigua> Servidores como BSD, debian, SuSE, Red hat, lideran el mercado actualmente en cuanto a servidores, pero ubuntu server toma terreno poco a poco.
<IngForigua> Otra clase de sistemas operativos tambien esta en los dispositivos moviles, aunque no esta muy extendido, existe ubuntu MID
<IngForigua> Como ven ubuntu nos ofrece muchas herramientas para llegar a el solo debemos tener conviccion de continuar estamos frente a un sistema operativo seguro y que crece a diario. los invito a que tomen la iniciativa de descargar la imagen http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<IngForigua> Y quemarla en un disco compacto (pero como repito usen otros medios como una usb)
<IngForigua> El procedimiento es muy sencillo
<IngForigua> Si usan ubuntu
<IngForigua> Sistema > Administracion > creador de discos de arranque
<IngForigua> donde insertan su usb y seleccionen su imagen iso
<IngForigua> pero recuerden hacer una comprobación md5
<IngForigua> antes de copiarla a su medio extraible
<IngForigua> Durante este evento se complementara mucho de lo que hoy les trato de decir y se daran cuenta porque ubuntu es la mejor alternativa
<IngForigua> Para uso personal, laboral
<IngForigua> Que cuentan con un excelente soporte
<IngForigua> los invito que visiten algunos enlaces
<IngForigua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<IngForigua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_%28n%C3%BAcleo%29
<IngForigua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minix
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<IngForigua> http://www.top500.org/stats/list/35/osfam
<IngForigua> Este ultimo
<IngForigua> Es el top de 500 supercomputadoras
<IngForigua> Donde linux posee una cuota de 91 %
<IngForigua> Como chisme el renderizado grafico de la pelicula AVATAR se hizo bajo linux
<IngForigua> no se que distribucion exactamente
<IngForigua> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_es.php?lang=es
<IngForigua> PREGUNTA: tengo una laptop de 64 bits pero solo tengo 2gb e ram (lo maximo ke soporta) y no se si es factible ponerle uubuntu de 64 porke lei en los foros ke si tienes 2gb de ram mejor es ponerle uno de 32 bits... eso es cierto?
<IngForigua> De pende de lo que vallas a usar si quieres aprovechar ventajas del procesador te recomiendo un sistema de 64 bits
<IngForigua> como para calculos matematicos, para compilar programas etc
<IngForigua> Bueno este enlca
<IngForigua> enlace
<IngForigua> hace referencia
<IngForigua> a unas razones de de porque linux es mejor
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<IngForigua> como ven hay muchos aspectos y es una referencia 100 % recomendada para sus amigos o uds mismos
<IngForigua> http://distrowatch.com/
<IngForigua> Esta pagina hace referencia a noticias de distros
<IngForigua> de lanzamientos
<IngForigua> para que esten al dia con ello
<IngForigua> y mi favorito :P
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu-co.com/
<IngForigua> El equipo colombiano de ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> Les deseo exitos y continuen las charlas :D
<IngForigua> Preguntas?
<IngForigua> Bueno espero que les halla gustado un saludo a SergioMeneses JuanMarquez sp1b0t y los demas amigos colombianos
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhh y a mi buen amigo czam
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<IngForigua> Mil gracias a todos :D
<IngForigua> Sigue leogg si no estoy mal
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Programas equivalentes en Ubuntu - Instructor: leogg
<leogg> Hola!
<leogg> Mi nombre es Leandro Gómez y soy miembro del Ubuntu LoCo Council, el Concejo de Comunidades de Ubuntu
<leogg> Colaboro también activamente en la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua, en donde soy parte del Concejo Comunitario
<leogg> Pueden hacerme preguntas en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat anteponiendo la palabra PREGUNTA:
<leogg> Les recuerdo que los logs de todas las charlas de hoy van a estar disponibles en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/05/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<leogg> Okey... hagamos rock 'n' roll  :)
<leogg> El día de hoy les voy a hablar un poco acerca de las aplicaciones que podemos utilizar en Ubuntu para realizar tareas cotidianas
<leogg> Muchas de estas aplicaciones son multi-plataforma
<leogg> Eso significa que pueden correrse en diversos sistemas operativos; en Ubuntu, en Mac OS X, en Microsoft Windows
<leogg> Esto es importante para las personas que aún no han hecho la transición completa hacía sistemas operativos libres, ya que les permite probar las aplicaciones en un 'ambiente familiar' antes de hacer el cambio
<leogg> Voy a comenzar con las aplicaciones básicas de uso general
<leogg> A la mayoría de los usuarios le basta con tener;
<leogg> * Una suite ofimática (procesador de textos, hoja de cálculos, gestor de presentaciones)
<leogg> * Un navegador web
<leogg> * Un cliente de mensajería instantánea
<leogg> * Un reproductor multimedia
<leogg> * Un editor de imágenes sencillo (para redimensionar y retocar fotos digitales)
<ClaseBot> henryubuntu pregunta: Que programa es alternativo al Flash cs3 o cs4?, que sea software libre u opensource
<leogg> henryubuntu: Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a Synfig
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synfig
<leogg> No es lo mismo, pero resuelve
<leogg> henryubuntu: Además... utilizar Flash es un habito malo..... deberias dejarlo :p
<leogg> Sigamos...
<leogg> Entonces, bien.... ¿Qué opciones tenemos en Ubuntu para usuarios 'comunes y corrientes'?
<leogg> * Ofimática
<leogg> OpenOffice.org es la suite ofimática que viene de forma predeterminada en Ubuntu
<leogg> Esta suite ofimática se compone de:
<leogg> * Writer: El procesador de textos
<leogg> * Calc: La hoja de cálculos
<leogg> * Impress: El gestor de presentaciones
<leogg> * Base: El gestor de bases de datos
<leogg> * Draw: Un editor de gráficos vectoriales y herramienta de diagramación
<leogg> * Math: Una aplicación diseñada para la creación y edición de fórmulas matemáticas
<leogg> Esta aplicación es multi-plataforma y está disponible en más de 110 idiomas
<leogg> OpenOffice.org tiene la habilidad de importar y exportar documentos en una gran variedad de formatos, entre ellos, formatos de Microsoft Office
<ClaseBot> Rikisan pregunta: programa equivalente a PSpice?
<leogg> Rikisan: Oregano ?
<leogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oregano_(software)
<ClaseBot> Concheria pregunta: ¿existe algun porgrama, alternativa a iTunes para sincronizar un iPod?
<leogg> Concheria: Existen varios, de hecho...
<leogg> Concheria: Amarok y Banshee que son reproductores multimedia te funcionan con el iPod
<leogg> Bueno... "funcionan"
<leogg> A veces tener que hacerle algunos trucos para que te funcione bien la sincronizaciòn
<leogg> Tambièn está el gtkpod que es especifico para la sincronización y soporta una gran variedad de modelos
<leogg> Aunque a mi personalmente no me ha funcionado :(
<leogg> Ok...
<leogg> Siguiendo con las aplicaciones ofimáticas
<leogg> Para computadoras más viejitas (y lentas) tenemos dos excelentes opciones:
<leogg> * Abiword: Procesador de textos
<leogg> * Gnumeric: Hoja de cálculos
<leogg> Estas aplicaciones viene de forma predeterminada en Xubuntu (Ubuntu con escritorio Xfce) y Lubuntu (Ubuntu con escritorio LXDE)
<leogg> Mucha gente subestima estas dos aplicaciones por considerarlas inferiores a OpenOffice.org (OOo)
<leogg> Sin embargo, vienen con unas cuantas carácteristicas interesantes:
<leogg> Abiword tiene soporte para más plataformas que OOo. Puedes correr Abiword en, por ejemplo, AmigaOS/MorphOS.
<leogg> Abiword tiene además la habilidad de exportar a LaTeX, algo que es supercool! :)
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaTeX
<leogg> Por otro lado, el caso de Gnumeric es bastante especial
<leogg> Gnumeric se distingue por ser más preciso que OOo Calc
<leogg> Gracias a eso se ha ganado un puesto en el mercado de aplicaciones para análisis estadístico
<leogg> Gnumeric puede además, importar y exportar documentos LaTeX
<ClaseBot> saturnox pregunta: Alguna opción para desarrollo Flash en Linux.... ???  Cuál es su estado actual ?????
<leogg> Esa pregunta la respondí más arriba :)
<leogg> Mi opinión personal:
<leogg> Nunca, jamàs, NEVER!!! desarrolles en Flash
<leogg> :)
<leogg> Flash no es estándar
<leogg> y no es accesible
<leogg> Personas con discapacidad no acceder a tu sitio
<ClaseBot> joismol pregunta: ¿Me gustaria saber si en GNU/Linux existe alguna aplicación similar a Mihov Picture Downloader?
<leogg> joismol: no la conozco? :(
<leogg> joismol: Es para buscar imagenes o un gestor de descargas?
<leogg> jimbodoors: Asì es, la desventaja de Abiword y Gnumeric es la capacidad limitada de exportar a PDF
<leogg> Sigamos....
<leogg> * Navegadores web
<leogg> En este apartado tenemos innumerables opciones
<leogg> Ubuntu viene de forma predeterminada con Mozilla Firefox
<leogg> La gran ventaja de Firefox, a pesar de ser un poco 'pesado', es la alta disponibilidad de add-ons o complementos, que le añaden un sinnúmero de nuevas funcionalidades al navegador
<leogg> Por otro lado, parece que la Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10 (la próxima versión de Ubuntu para netbooks), vendrá con el navegador Chromium
<leogg> http://dev.chromium.org/
<ClaseBot> Turl pregunta: Por que se ha elegido chrome como default en UNR si consume mas ram que firefox? Es un factor importante a considerar en esas pequeñas máquinas con poca memoria.
<leogg> Turl: Habría que preguntarle a los desarrolladores :)
<leogg> Turl: Sin embargo, creo que aún no es definitivo.... apenas vamos por el Alpha 1
<leogg> Pequeña aclaración; No es Chrome, es Chromium (el fork open source)
<leogg> En cuanto a otras opciones de navegadores
<leogg> Epiphany (GNOME), Konqueror (KDE), Midori (liviano), Flock (enfocado en redes sociales)..
<leogg> ...y Elinks! - por si te atreves a navegar en consola :)
<leogg> Elinks la parte!!!
<leogg> Menos a la hora de ver una galeria de fotos :)
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELinks
<leogg> Turl propone http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m
<leogg> No lo he probado, pero se mira austero
<leogg> Eso es bueno! Más recursos para ocuparlo en tareas importantes...
<leogg> ...como JUGAR!!!!!
<leogg> :)
<leogg> Seguimos....
<leogg> * Clientes de mensajería instantánea
<leogg> En mi experiencia, una de las grandes preocupaciones de los clientes que voy a migrar a Linux es la mensajería instantánea
<leogg> Nadie puede vivir sin chatear!!! :)
<leogg> En Ubuntu contamos desde la versión 9.10 con Empathy
<leogg> (antes era Pidgin)
<leogg> Empathy es un cliente de mensajería instántanea que soporta múltiples protocolos:
<leogg> * Windows Live Messenger, Yahoo, Google Talk, Facebook IM, MySpaceIM, IRC, etc.
<leogg> En una sola aplicación podés tener todos tus contactos!
<leogg> La desventaja de Empathy es que no está disponible para Windows o Mac OS
<leogg> Bueno... no es desventaja para los que usamos Linux, pero sí es desventaja en términos de adopción del producto
<leogg> Por otro lado, Pidgin sí soporta Windows y Mac OS
<leogg> Los chicos (y chicas) cool usan Pidgin! :)
<leogg> Otra alternativa es aMSN...
<leogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMSN
<leogg> ...que pretende ser un clon de su contraparte en Windows (not cool!)
<leogg> Los usuarios de Kubuntu podrán además divertirse con Kopete
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopete
<ClaseBot> guerrerodelarcoi pregunta: alternativa viable al plugin propietario flash player de Adobe?
<leogg> guerrerodelarcoi: Gnash
<leogg> Ha mejorado bastante
<leogg> Yo no lo he probado ultimamente, pero varios compañeros me han contado que funciona bien en Ubuntu y en Debian
<ClaseBot> JhonMolina pregunta: Habra un mensajero compatible con msn que soporte webcam?
<leogg> JhonMolina: No uso webcam, pero tengo entendido que Empathy lo soporta
<leogg> Cierto, Turl... también tenemos el cliente emesene
<leogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emesene
<leogg> Gracias! :)
<ClaseBot> jimbodoors pregunta: ¿crees que emphaty sea mas estable que pidgin?
<leogg> jimbodoors: En mi opiniòn ambos son estables
<leogg> jimbodoors: Sin embargo, miro a Pidgin más amigable con el usuario
<leogg> La experiencia de uso es más placentera en Pidgin
<leogg> O por lo menos para mí ha sido así
<ClaseBot> Gargadon pregunta: ¿Cual es tu opinion sobre KMess para los usuarios de Kubuntu?
<leogg> Gargadon: No uso Kubuntu :(
<leogg> Así que no tengo una opinión formada
<leogg> Todavía existe Kubuntu? :O
<leogg> (broma)
<leogg> Gnome, FTW!!
<leogg> :)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> guerrerodelarcoi pregunta: alternativa al plugin propietaria shockwave player de Adobe?
<leogg> guerrerodelarcoi: creo que ya la respondi?
<leogg> Ok... vamos rápido que se me acaba el tiempo :)
<leogg> * Reproductores multimedia
<leogg> En Ubuntu tenemos de forma predeterminada a:
<leogg> * Totem: Reproductor de películas
<leogg> * Rhythmbox: Reproductor de música
<leogg> En lo personal, yo uso VLC, un reproductor multimedia...
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/VLC_media_player
<leogg> ...que a pesar de tener menos funcionalidades que los dos anteriores, tiene la gran ventaja de reproducir hasta las maldiciones :)
<leogg> VLC soporta una gran cantidad de formatos:
<leogg> * Ogg Vorbis, WAV, MPEG, MP3, AAC, Flash, FLAC, QuickTime, etc.
<leogg> Los diferentes sabores de Ubuntu traen su propias aplicaciones:
<leogg> * Kubuntu viene con Amarok y Kaffeine
<leogg> * Lubuntu viene con MPlayer y Aqualung
<ClaseBot> Dareguro pregunta: Existe algún programa para hacer streaming a traves de un servidor icecast/shoutcast?
<leogg> Dareguro: Sí!
<leogg> De hecho, varios...
<leogg> Nosotros usamos IDJC (Internet DJ Console) para hacer streaming del POSOL
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/
<leogg> http://radiognu.org
<leogg> http://sourceforge.net/projects/idjc/
<leogg> IDJC está en las repos de Ubuntu
<leogg> A un par de clicks de distancia! :)
<ClaseBot> JesusLimon pregunta: Habla un poco de ubuntu-resticted-extras para los nuevos
<leogg> ubuntu-resticted-extras es un meta-paquete
<leogg> o sea, varios paquetes en uno solo
<leogg> Bàsicamente lo que hace es instalarte soporte para diversos formatos multimedia, te instala además fuentes de Microsoft, entre otras cosas
<leogg> OJO: No es un paquete libre!
<leogg> Tiene restricciones de patentes
<leogg> Y en algunos países puede ser ilegal
<leogg> Por ejemplo, en USA
<ClaseBot> JesusLimon pregunta: Que hay sobre ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leogg> Ver arriba :)
<leogg> Ok.... eso fue todo de mi parte
<leogg> Para màs info:
<leogg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareEquivalents
<leogg> Gracias gente!!
<leogg> Sigan disfrutando de su día :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Kubuntu: Plasmoids para darle vida a tu escritorio - Instructor: keffie_jayx
<leogg> Vamos a darle un tiempo de espera a keffie_jayx
<leogg> Está algo retrasado
<leogg> Por ahí me dijeron que hoy se estaba casando :)
<leogg> Bueno....
<leogg> Cambio de planes :)
<leogg> El suegro de keffie_jayx no le dejo escaparse de la boda
<leogg> Así que vamos a cambiar la charla
<leogg> Nuestro amigo n0rman se ofrecio valientemente para cubrir a keffie_jayx
<n0rman> bueno, no se si fue voluntario :)
<leogg> n0rman: ;)
<leogg> todos tuyos!
<n0rman> bueno, no tenia para nada planeada esta charla :)
<n0rman> pero por inconvenientes que hubieron, me ofrecieron "voluntariamente" :P
<n0rman> vamos a cambiar completamente el tema, en nombre del evento les pido disculpas a las persona que esperaban leer sobre plasmoids hoy, pero bueno, effie_jayx o keffie_jayx no pudo estar hoy
<n0rman> y yo nos oy un usuario KDE experto como para dar la misma charla
<n0rman> asi que voy a habalr sobre lo que me gusta hacer
<n0rman> en la comunidad verdad :)
<n0rman> y es sobre el trabajo con las comunidades
<n0rman> me presento, soy Norman Garcia Aguilar, miembro de la comunidad Ubuntu, y actualmente miembro del Consejo Comunitario de Ubuntu Nicaragua
<n0rman> pertenezco a Ubuntu Nicaragua desde hacce 3 a~os aprximadamente y tengo 11 a~o siendo ubuntu member si no me equivoco :)
<n0rman> en aquel tiempo, iniciaron la comunidad como 4 personas
<n0rman> creo, sino esoty mal, yo fui la 5ta o 6ta personas en unirme
<n0rman> y porque lo hice? al inicio por curiosidad, no sabia nada de software libre pero me llamaba la atencion el termino
<n0rman> asi que un dia lei en un foro sobre algo llamado FLISoL y un tipo ahi (leogg) preguntando si alguien s animaba a organizar
<n0rman> y bueno, muchas personas nos apuntamos y empezamos a  organizar algo llamado FLISoL, un nombre raaro
<n0rman> no sabiamos que era, leimos que se hacia en LAtinoAmerica, en varias ciudades
<n0rman> y bueno, dijimos "hechemosle ganas"
<n0rman> no teniamos dinero para las cosas que pensabamos ocupar, no sabiamos como hacer la difusion
<n0rman> asi que entre las personas involucradas empezamos a sacar afiches
<n0rman> un amigo dijo "yo hago  dise~o grafico" puede hacer el arte
<n0rman> yo dije "tengo una fotocopiadora en mit rabajo que podemos ocupar"
<n0rman> otra persona dijo "yo estudio en la UNI (una univerdadid) puedo ir a pegar las volantes"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Juntos lo hacemos mejor - Instructor: n0rman
<n0rman> luego otra perosna que estudiaba en otra univ dijo lo mismo
<n0rman> otra persona conocia a alguien en una radio y se ofrecio a conseguir una entrevista
<SergioMeneses> JhonMolina> PREGUNTA: y que es FLISOL?
<n0rman> 11:21 < JhonMolina> PREGUNTA: y que es FLISOL?
<n0rman> el FLISoL es el Festival Latinoamericano de Instalacion de Software Libre http://www.installfest.info un evento iniciado en Colombia y que luego se "latinoamericanizo" y ya el año pasado si no me equivoco wse hizo en Espa~a tambien
<n0rman> entonces asi fue que empezamos una de las primeras actividades de la comunidad de software libre de Nicaragua a como existe hoy
<n0rman> sin dinero, sin patrocinadores
<n0rman> solamente con las ganas de colaborar
<n0rman> y para que, no puedo decir que fue un mal evento
<n0rman> con muchos errores cometidos, pero ha sido uno de lso evntos que mas he disfrutado
<n0rman> porque? talvez porque fue un evento que organizamos con el corazon
<n0rman> y donbde se involucraron en la organizacion al rededor de 20 personas que ni nos conociamos
<n0rman> con una asistencia aproximada de 300 personas y para ser el primer evento era algo como INCREIBLE!!!
<n0rman> fue el inicio de la gran comunidad Nicaraguense, donde pudimos identificar a miembros claves
<n0rman> y bueno, me gustaria seguirles compartiendo mas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<n0rman> algo que siempre he dicho que ha sido de gran apoyo para la comunidad Nicaraguense al menos, es que muchas de las personas que iniciaron y que siguen eran buenos amigos
<n0rman> y eso es lo que tratamos de ir formando en esta comunidad Nicaraguense, la amistad y el compa~erismo aparte del SL, los lazos de amistad que formamos a manera personal, nos han ayudado a sacar adelant a la comunidad
<n0rman> y como ven, ya dicen que me quedan 5 minutos :) eso es porque effie_jayx ya esta casadito y consiguio permiso del suegro para venir
<n0rman> seguramente algunas personas estaran interesadas en leer sobre plasmoids :) y bueno, si puedo ser de ayuda en algo, estoy por aca un rato mas y me puedenm contactar
<SergioMeneses> JhonMolina> PREGUNTA: que otras actividades realizan esas comunidades?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Kubuntu: Plasmoids para darle vida a tu escritorio - Instructor: keffie_jayx
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Kubuntu: Plasmoids para darle vida a tu escritorio - Instructor: effie_jayx
<keffie_jayx> saludos
<keffie_jayx> y disculpen la demora
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> me disponog a presentarles lo bello de kubuntu y en especial
<keffie_jayx> KDE 4.4.2
<keffie_jayx> la idea del escritorio KDE es bastante distinto a lo que ofrece Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> hablandoles particular mente el espacio de escritorio se ve bastante distinto a Ubuntu. dejenme mostrarles una pantalla de mi pc
<keffie_jayx> toda una belleza
<keffie_jayx> lo principal de la pantalla de KDE en kubuntu es ofrecer un escritorio que RESPIRE
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> http://twitpic.com/1lm7yd/full
<keffie_jayx> una belleza en verdad
<keffie_jayx> KDE y kubuntu ofrecen aplicaciones que viven en tu desktop para hacer tu vida mas facil
<keffie_jayx> estas pequeñas aplicaciones se les llama
<keffie_jayx> "plasmoids"
<keffie_jayx> en la pantalla que les he enviado
<keffie_jayx> tenemos 5 de mis plasmoides favoritos
<keffie_jayx> y es lo que les vengo a presentar
<keffie_jayx> Voy a iniciar con "Folder View"
<keffie_jayx> floder view es la tipica fincionalidad de un escritorio
<keffie_jayx> esperamov ver carpetas y iconos ahi
<keffie_jayx> folder view viene activado por defecto y nos permite tenet carpetas en nuestro escritorio en su propio contenedor que podemos ubicar como queramos
<keffie_jayx> tengo uans preguntas que voy a revisar ahora mismo
<ClaseBot> alons pregunta: plasmoids que faciliten la programación de aplicaciones?
<keffie_jayx> mmm
<keffie_jayx> no creo que entendi esa pregunta
<keffie_jayx> los plasmoids son muy snecillos de programar, pero no se si entedni esa pregunta
<keffie_jayx> alons: pregunta nuevamente ;)
<n0rman> < ducuchu> Pregunta, queria instalar KIVIO en mi ubuntu, pero es solo para KDE.. y tuve q instalar DIA.. ahora mi pregunta es, tengo varios programas algo especializados en mi ubuntu, si me cambio a KDE podria perder alguno?
<keffie_jayx> mm no tiene qu ver mcuho con plasmoides
<keffie_jayx> pero instalar alguna ap que requiera kde-base no debe ser problema
<keffie_jayx> ;)
<keffie_jayx> proxima pregunta
<keffie_jayx> ?
<SergioMeneses> alons> pregunta: osea que ayuden a ser mas productivo a la hora de programar?
<keffie_jayx> mmm son mas dirigidos a usuarios
<keffie_jayx> no he visto muchos que me faciliten mi tarea como desarollador
<keffie_jayx> averiguare y hare saber por mi blog
<keffie_jayx> ;)
<keffie_jayx> otra?
<n0rman> < SergioMeneses> Pregunta: keffie_jayx existen plasmoides para gnome?? o algo equivalente??
<keffie_jayx> SergioMeneses: esa es una pregunta muy comùn, Que sean iguales no
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<keffie_jayx> en el sentido que no esta n tan integrados con el escritorio
<keffie_jayx> hay varios proyectos de widgets
<keffie_jayx> entre eseo los de google
<keffie_jayx> pero no con la diversidad de los de kde
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> les presento otros plasmoids
<keffie_jayx> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Plasmoids#Comic_Strip
<keffie_jayx> Comic Strip
<keffie_jayx> mi favorito
<keffie_jayx> puedo tener Garfield, XKCD, Dilbert todos en una sola capsula, se actualizan a diario
<keffie_jayx> y estan en ciclo en mis escritorios
<keffie_jayx> me ahoran tiempo :)
<keffie_jayx> lka prixma
<keffie_jayx> es KDE Microblogging
<keffie_jayx> me permita tener mi chipito de twitter y mi identi.ca
<keffie_jayx> para un dent o un tweet rapidito
<keffie_jayx> una imagen de como se ve
<keffie_jayx> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/zFkTESHN9ZE/0.jpg
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<keffie_jayx> no es muy poderoso pero si para un dent o twwet rapidito
<keffie_jayx> KNOTE es el otro que me facina
<keffie_jayx> para una notita rapida
<keffie_jayx> un pantallazo para que lo vean
<keffie_jayx> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/zFkTESHN9ZE/0.jpg
<keffie_jayx> es muy versatil
<keffie_jayx> bueno
<keffie_jayx> y el ultimo que les presento es RSSNOW
<keffie_jayx> es uno muy util
<keffie_jayx> para estar pendiete de tus planetas y blogs favoritos
<keffie_jayx> una imagencita para uqe tegna una idea
<keffie_jayx> http://www.mandrivalinux.cz/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/akregator-applet-novinky.png
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> lo bello de estoas es que le dan vida a tu escritorio KDE, y sientes que puedes usar tu escritorio
<keffie_jayx> y derepente tu wallpaper se ve mas bonito cuando este decorado
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> unas preguntas para cerrar
<SergioMeneses> alons> Pregunta: los gadgets que se pueden utilizar en meego, son plasmoids?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Línea de comandos - Instructor: ntovar
<ntovar> Buenas tardes/noches, gracias por estar presentes en este Día del Usuario Ubuntu.
<ntovar> Mi nombre es Nelo R. Tovar soy entusiasta del software,
<ntovar> usuario de Ubuntu desde la versión 5.10 y miembro del equipo de contacto local
<ntovar> de ubuntu-ve.
<ntovar> Pueden encontrar más información sobre mí en :
<ntovar> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NeloRTovar
<ntovar> * https://launchpad.net/~ntovar
<ntovar> * http://www.tovar.net.ve/nelo
<ntovar> En la hora siguiente estaremos hablando sobre la Línea de Comandos, Listas de
<ntovar> correos e Irc.
<ntovar> Comenzaremos con la Línea de Comandos
<ntovar> Por lo general al solicitar ayuda en las listas de correos y/o en el IRC,
<ntovar> las respuestas van dirigidas al uso de comandos de Linux en un terminal o consola de
<ntovar> comandos (También conocida como Shell).
<ntovar> Una consola nos permite interactuar directamente con el sistema operativo.
<ntovar> Hay varios tipos de consolas, la más usada es BASH. Otros son sh y zsh.
<ntovar> Para acceder a una consola podemos utilizar una de las siguientes aplicaciones :
<ntovar> gnome-terminal, konsole, xterm o LXterminal.
<ntovar> que son las aplicacines nativas para ubuntu, kde, xubuntu y lubuntu respectivamente
<ntovar> Personalmente uso una aplicación llamada Terminator
<ntovar> (http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/).
<ntovar> También podemos ir a una consola de comandos usando CTRL-ALT-F1 hasta la F6 (F7
<ntovar> es usada por el servidor gráfico).
<ntovar> Hablemos de los comandos
<ntovar> El principal comando que debemos conocer es man
<ntovar> el cual despliega el manual del comando que le pasemos como parámetro.
<ntovar> Por ejemplo man ls nos muestra el manual del comando ls.
<ntovar> aquellso que lo quieran probar, puede ir a Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal
<ntovar> y así ejecutaran un terminal allí pueden escribir el camndo anterior y veran el manual de ls
<ntovar> y también podrán probar los ejemplos que vendrán a continuación
<ntovar> Continuemos
<ntovar> Indistintamente de la distribución de Linux, todos los comandos tienen su
<ntovar> manual.
<ntovar> esa es una característica heredada de unix
<ntovar> pwd:
<ntovar> Nos indica cual es el directorio activo actual, es decir sobre el cual
<ntovar> estamos trabajando.
<ntovar> si ejecutamos pwd en el terminal este nos responderá con algo similar a
<ntovar> /home/ntovar
<ntovar> en mi caso ese es mi directorio principal (o home directory)
<ntovar> a ustedes les aparecerá algo como /home/nombre_de_usuario
<ntovar> ls : Lista los archivos de un directorio. Ejemplos:
<ntovar>   ls     lista los archivos del directorio actual
<ntovar>   ls -l  emite el listado en formato largo
<ntovar> esto es que el listado incluye además del nombre del archivo, su tamaño, permisos (que se explicaran mas adelante)
<ntovar>   ls -a  lista todos los archivos (ocultos o no)
<ntovar> los archivos ocultos son los que comienzan con un ., por ejemplo .bashrc
<ntovar> pueden ir probando para que vean las distintas salidas del comando
<ntovar>   ls -h  el tamaño de los archivos es mostrado en unidades de M, G
<ntovar> perdon el comando es ls -lh
<ntovar>   ls ..  lista los archivos del directorio padre del actual
<ntovar>   ls Escritorio muestra el contenido del directorio Escritorio
<ntovar> comando cd
<ntovar> cd : Nos permite cambiar de directorio.
<ntovar>   cd Escritorio  Nos cambiamos al directorio llamado Escritorio
<ntovar>   cd ..          Nos cambiamos al directorio padre del actual
<ntovar> es decir que si pwd me devuelve /home/ntovar, entonces al hacer cd .. y luego pwd
<ntovar> entonces me mostrará /home
<ntovar>   cd             Nos cambiamos al directorio principal del usuario (home)
<ntovar>   cd dir1/dir2   Nos cambiamos al directorio dir2 que esta dentro del directorio
<ntovar>                  dir1
<SergioMeneses> freehuman5> PREGUNTA: Cómo se ejecuta un software descargado de internet?
<ntovar> cp : Nos permite copiar un archivo. Sintaxis : cp origen destino
<ntovar>      Para copiar un directorio usamos cp -r origen destino
<ntovar> freehuman5: supongamos que los descargaste en tu directorio raiz, primero debes verificar si tiene permiso de ejecución
<ntovar> eso se verás en la proxima charla
<ntovar> y lo ejecutar con ./nombre_del_programa
<SergioMeneses> <browe1387> PREGUNTA: y porque algunos paquetes se instalan con apt-get y otros con aptitue
<ntovar> en caso de que sea un script de perl o python, lo puedes ejectura con perl nombre_script
<ntovar> browe1387: aptitude es la evolución de apt-bet, yo siempre indico que se use aptitude,
<ntovar> pero basicamente las diferencia no son grandes
<ntovar> si ves que alguién usa apt-get puedes deducir que es alguien que tienen mucho tiempo usando debia o deribado y que es algo mayircito ;)
<ntovar> *mayorcito
<ntovar> el comando mv
<ntovar> mv : Nos permite mover un archivo. Sintaxis : mv origen destino
<ntovar> también es usado para renombrar un archivo o directorio
<ntovar> mv : Nos permite mover un archivo. Sintaxis : mv origen destino
<ntovar> rm : Nos permite borrar un archivo: Sintaxis rm nombre_archivo
<ntovar> rmdir: Nos permite borrar un directorio. Sintaxis rmdir nombre_directorio
<ntovar>        Para poder borrar el directorio, éste debe estar vacío.
<ntovar> cat : Muestra el contenido de una archivo. Sintaxis cat nombre_archivo.
<ntovar>       Ej: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ntovar> si ejecutan ese comando en el terminal verán la información correspondicnte al cpu que tiene su equipo (o de cada cpu si es un multicore)
<ntovar> esa información es importante al momento de pedir ayuda o de reportar bugs
<SergioMeneses> browe1387> PREGUNTA: cuales son los comando basicos que tienes que aprender en terminal?
<ntovar> Los comandos que mostrare a continuación nos darán información sobre nuestro equipo
<ntovar> browe1387: basicamente los que estoy mostrando, que en resumen serian man (por sobre todas las cosas), ls, cat, rm, mv, cd
<ntovar> ps : Lista los procesos que se están ejecutando actualmente
<ntovar>      ps    lista los procesos del usuario
<ntovar> si lo ejecutan en un terminal verán que son pocos los procesos que se muestran, pero si ejecutan
<ntovar>      ps -e lista todos los procesos del sistema
<ntovar> verán muchos más procesos
<ntovar> ps también tiene una serie de opciones que modifican la información mostrada
<ntovar> top es un comando que también nos muestra información sobre los procesos que se estan ejecutando en el sistema
<ntovar> pero lo hace de forma continua
<ntovar> lspci nos lista los dispistivos pci que estan instalado en el equipo
<ntovar> tales como tarjeta de red, tarjeta grafica y otros
<ntovar> lsusb nos mostrara un listado con los dispositibos usb conectados al equipo
<ntovar> nos mostrará por ejemplo scanners usb conectados por usb
<ntovar> dmesg : muestra la bitácora (log) del sistema operativo.
<ntovar> sudo : Nos permite ejecutar comandos o aplicaciones con permisos de administrador
<ntovar>        (root)
<ntovar>        Por ejemplo si ejecutamos fdisk -l no veremos nada o nos dará un error
<ntovar>        pero si ejecutamos sudo fdisk -l veremos la información relacionada con
<ntovar>        las particiones del disco del computador
<ntovar> !p
<ClaseBot> browe1387 pregunta: quieriera aprender mas de la terminal, com funciana, cuales son los comando
<ntovar> es de lo que estamos hablando
<ntovar> Este es un enlace donde podrán ver una "chuleta" con comandos a usar con el terminal
<ntovar> http://www.scribd.com/doc/519353/Comandos-Basicos-Linux
<ClaseBot> Navigator2 pregunta: Pueden explicarme por que Canonical se decantó por el privativo codec H264 y no Theora que es Opensource?
<ntovar> Navigator2: en este momento no tengo respuesta a tu pregunta, si alguien le puede responder se lo agradeceria
<ntovar> Prreguntas sobre lo tratado hasta ahora?
<ntovar> Continuemos
<ntovar> Ahora tocaremos el tema de las listas de correo
<ntovar> Una lista de correo es un servicio que permite hacer la distribución masiva de
<ntovar> información mediante el uso del correo electrónico.
<ntovar> En una lista de correos intervienen los siguientes actores :
<ntovar> * Emisor: Persona que envía el correo
<ntovar> * Receptores: Personas que reciben el correo
<ntovar> * Dirección de correo de la lista: es el url correspondiente al correo electrónico
<ntovar> de la lista de correos
<ntovar> * Gestor de listas de correos: Programa que hace la gestión de la lista de correo
<ntovar> * Moderador/es: Son quienes autoriza/n la distribución de los
<ntovar> mensajes en las listas moderadas.
<ntovar> * Administrador/es : realizan la tarea de mantenimiento de la lista de correo.
<ntovar> Listas de Correos de Ubuntu
<ntovar> En https://lists.ubuntu.com/ podemos encontrar un catálogo con las listas
<ntovar> relacionadas con Ubuntu.
<ntovar> En ese listado podemos ubicar el título "Ubuntu Worldwide
<ntovar> LoCo Teams", que son las listas de las Comunidades Locales de Ubuntu.
<ntovar> Por ejemplo allí podemos encontrar el enlace a la lista de ubuntu-ve,
<ntovar> que es la lista de la Comunidad Local de Ubuntu Venezuela.
<ntovar> Ustedes pueden seleccionar la del país al que pertenecen y hacer el proceso de
<ntovar> suscripción, el cual es muy sencillo.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ntovar> disculpen la interrupción, tuve un problema tecnico
<ntovar> sigamos
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ntovar> ¿Qué es el IRC?
<ntovar> El Internet Relay Chat (IRC) es un servicio que permite mantener una
<ntovar> conversación en tiempo real usando la Internet. El IRC fue creado por
<ntovar> Jarkko Oikarinen (alias "WiZ") en agosto de 1988 mientras trabaja en la
<ntovar> Universidad de Oulu en Finlandia.
<ntovar> Se diferencia de la mensajería instantánea en que los usuarios no deben
<ntovar> establecer la comunicación de antemano, de tal forma que todos los usuarios que
<ntovar> se encuentran en un canal pueden comunicarse entre sí, aunque no hayan tenido
<ntovar> ningún contacto anterior.
<ntovar> Las conversaciones se desarrollan en los llamados canales de IRC,
<ntovar> designados por nombres que habitualmente comienzan con el carácter #
<ntovar> Los usuarios que se conectan al IRC se pueden identificar por su nombre o por un
<ntovar> seudónimo o nick.
<ntovar> Si revisamos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList, encontraremos la lista de
<ntovar> canales relacionados con Ubuntu,
<ntovar> los cuales cubren muchas áreas. los que más nos interesan en este caso son los
<ntovar> que están catalogados como "Localized channels",
<ntovar> que son los canales de ayudas de las comunidades locales.
<ntovar> Lineamientos para el uso de los canales de IRC de Ubuntu
<ntovar> en un canal de irc de ubuntu debemos tener siempre presente el codigo de conducta de ubuntu, no debemos inundar el canal con excesiva información
<ntovar> debemos hacer preguntas relativas al topico del canal
<ntovar> y debemos enviar siempre pregunta útiles
<ntovar> responder con un revisa el maual o busca en google no es bueno
<ntovar> debemos tener en cuenta que la persona que hace la pregunta puede ser muy novato en el uso de un computador
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Manejo de permisos básicos en Ubuntu - Instructor: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros, soy Sergio Andres Meneses miembro de Ubuntu-Co (Colombia).
<SergioMeneses> voy a ser su instructor en esta sesion
<SergioMeneses> Como la charla no trata sobre mi xD les dejo mi wiki para que leean despues algo acerca de vuestro instructor en esta sesión :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> De nuevo les doy las gracias por estar aqui... creo que vuestra presencia y participación es la mejor recompensa que obtenemos los que estamos participando en esta jornada.
<SergioMeneses> Manos a la Obra!!! Empezemos :D
<SergioMeneses> La sesión va a tener una parte grafica y una parte en consola. Asi que no se preocupen si empiezan a ver comandos raros jajaja no mentiras...
<SergioMeneses> vamos a aplicar lo visto en las sesiones anteriores, en las que manejamos una serie de comandos basicos y a aprender unos nuevos, ademas de como y cuando usarlos.
<SergioMeneses> Personalmente soy muy metodico y organizado, así que les mostraré un orden basico de la sesión:
<SergioMeneses> * Conceptos basicos de permisos en sistemas GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> * Manejo de permisos por medio de interfaz grafica
<SergioMeneses> * Manejo de permisos por medio de consola (terminal)
<SergioMeneses> Empezemos de una a los conceptos basicos.
<SergioMeneses> Como todo sistema operativo, los sitemas GNU/Linux entre los que se encuentra Ubuntu manejan una serie de estandares en cuanto a su funcionamiento.
<SergioMeneses> Uno de estos son los permisos, por esto la charla de permisos que vemos en Ubuntu les puede ser vir para otras distribuciones de GNU/Linux.
<SergioMeneses> El concepto de permisos en GNU/Linux es bastante simple, primero arranquemos por entender que en el mundo del sistema operativo existen ficheros y directorios ("Que son archivos y carpetas en windows, haciendo una analogia")
<SergioMeneses> la forma en la que podemos hacer uso de los ficheros y de los directorios viene determinada por los permisos propios de cada uno de ellos.
<SergioMeneses> GNU/Linux enmarca los permisos en tres categorias o tipos de permisos: Lectura, Escritura y Ejecución.
<SergioMeneses> Los permisos de Lectura: Lectura: Si es para un archivo significa que podemos leerlo y si es un directorio es que podemos leerlo también. Es representado por una R (Read).
<SergioMeneses> Los permisos de Escritura: Si es para un archivo será que podemos escribir en él y si es para un directorio significa que podemos crear ficheros dentro de él. Es representado por una W (Write).
<SergioMeneses> Los permisos de Ejecución: Si es para un archivo será ejecutable y si es para un directorio significa que podemos pasar por él. Es representado por una X (eXecution).
<SergioMeneses> Pero aparte de que los ficheros y los directorio tengan permisos, Los usuarios que accedan a ellos tambien deben tener permisos...
<SergioMeneses> Claro!!! sino aunque los diectorios y ficheros tengan permisos podrían ser accedidos por cualquier persona en nuestro sistema o si manejamos esta informacion en red por nuestros compañeros de la red.
<SergioMeneses> Para solucionar esto existen roles en cuanto al acceso. como todo archivo que creamos en el sistema pertenece a un usuario y a un grupo...
<SergioMeneses> ya que el usuario esta vinculado a un grupo, entonces los roles serían:
<SergioMeneses> Usuario: El propietario del archivo.
<SergioMeneses> Grupo: Grupo al que pertenece el archivo.
<SergioMeneses> Otros: Los demás usuarios.
<SergioMeneses> Listo!!! la primera parte esta solucionada... estos son los conceptos previos de permisos en GNU/Linux... ahora vamos a ver como se aplica :D
<SergioMeneses> * Manejo de permisos por medio de interfaz grafica
<SergioMeneses> Primero busquemos un fichero (archivo) en nuestro sistema, no importa la extensión. Ahora ponemos el cursor sobre él y damos click derecho...
<SergioMeneses> alli vamos a propiedades. Luego nos pocisionamos en la pestaña "Permisos".
<SergioMeneses> En este punto vamos aqui :D http://bit.ly/duJxkh -> Todos estamos en la misma ventana??
<SergioMeneses> Bueno aqui obtenemos una perspectiva general de los roles (Usuarios, Grupo y Otros) y de los permisos que pueden obtener (Lectura, Escritura y Ejecucion).
<SergioMeneses> La primera forma de modificar estos permisos es seleccionandolos desde las pestañas. Esta forma de cambio de permisos tambien es valida para los directorios, sin ningun inconveniente.
<SergioMeneses> Hasta aqui todo entendido muchachos?
 * SergioMeneses espero algunas preguntas si las hay un minuto
<SergioMeneses> Pasamos a la tercera y ultima parte de la sesión:
<SergioMeneses> * Manejo de permisos por medio de consola (terminal)
<SergioMeneses> Cuando manejamos permisos por consola vamos utilizar unos de los comandos mas importantes: chmod
<SergioMeneses> El uso del comando chmod es muy sencillo, maneja la siguiente sintaxis:
<SergioMeneses> chmod {u, g, o} {+, -} {r, w, x} {nombre del archivo}
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora expliquemos la sintaxis
<SergioMeneses> que son {a, u, g, o}???...
<SergioMeneses> pues son los roles que veiamos anteriormente
<SergioMeneses> - u -> Es el dueño del archivo (quien lo crea).
<SergioMeneses> - g -> El grupo.
<SergioMeneses> - o -> Otros ususarios .
<SergioMeneses> Estos roles poseen una serie de permisos {r, w, x}
<SergioMeneses>  - r -> Lectura
<SergioMeneses>  - w -> Escritura
<SergioMeneses>  - x -> Ejecucion
<SergioMeneses> Pero como se asignan o deniegan los permisos a los roles????...
<SergioMeneses> Esto se logra con los operadores {+. -} y se eliminan todos con el operador =
<SergioMeneses> ...Eso fue la teoria de permisos por consola, vamos a la practica!!!
<SergioMeneses> abrimos en el navegador la practica http://paste.ubuntu.com/444712/
<SergioMeneses> es un pastebin de los lineamientos que vamos a seguir en el mini taller que vamos a reazlizar
<SergioMeneses> Y nos ubicamos en una consola (terminal): Aplicaciones -> Accesorios -> Terminal
<SergioMeneses> vamos a trabajar todo como dijimos antes con consola :D
<SergioMeneses> Recomendaciones en la practica...
<SergioMeneses> vamos a hablar por lineas..
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo: "como vemos en el comando de la linea1".
<SergioMeneses> ...si ven que el pastebin sigue el numero de lineas
<SergioMeneses> vamos a conocer donde nos encontramos utilizando el comando pwd (linea1)...
<SergioMeneses> el comando pwd ya lo vimos en la sesion anterior :D y en realidad es muy util cuando se navega en el sistema de archivos
<SergioMeneses> por defecto nos deja en nuestra home (linea2)
<SergioMeneses> esto ocurre por defecto al abrir nuestra consola
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a buscar un archivo para nuestra practica, para esto usamos el comando ls (linea4)
<SergioMeneses> para la practica voy a usar el siguiente fichero: "flashplugin-installer_10.0.32.18ubuntu1_i386.deb "...
<SergioMeneses> pueden usar cualquier fichero si ningun problema...
<SergioMeneses> no lo vamos a dañar :D	
<SergioMeneses> veamos que permisos tiene el fichero seleccionado, esto se realiza con el mismo comando ls... pero pasandole como parametro -ls. (linea8)
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a concentrarnos en la salida de este comando, para esta sesión nos centramos en los primeros caracteres de la salida "-rw-r--r--"
<SergioMeneses> si la pueden ver?
<SergioMeneses> como ven esots caracteres son los permisos que habiamos visto en la teoria... lectura (r) y ejecucion (w) para el ejemplo... puede que ustedes en su fichero seleccionado tengan otros...
<SergioMeneses> no hay problema. No todos los ficheros son iguales :D
<SergioMeneses> Estos caracteres de agrupan en tres de izquierda a derecha, quedando dos grupos de tres y uno de cuatro...
<SergioMeneses> {-rw-, r--, r--} esos sería nuestros tres grupos...
<SergioMeneses> cada grupo corresponde al usuario, grupo y otros repectivamente...
<SergioMeneses> si se vinculan los permisos con los roles en la practica :D
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a poner en practica algo de lo aprendido...
<SergioMeneses> Primero: "Manipulemos un permiso a un rol"
<SergioMeneses> vamos a quitarle todos los permisos a los "otros"..
<SergioMeneses> ya que por ejemplo, queremos que este fichero sea solo manipulable por nosotros y el grupo al cual pertenece el fichero.
<SergioMeneses> ejecutamos la instruccion en la (linea11), el manejo de permisos es una operacion privilegiada..
<SergioMeneses>  y solo haciendo uso de "sudo" podriamos ejecutarlo, despues de pedirnos nuestra contraseña (linea12) quedaran los cambios efectuados...
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a ver como fueron modificados los permisos de nuestro fichero con ls - l como vimos anteriormente (linea13 y linea14)
<SergioMeneses> como pueden observar hemos privado a los "otros" el acceso a ese fichero. "-rw-r-----"
<SergioMeneses> ahora si quieren pueden verificar lo realizado por parte grafica como vimos anteriormente.
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> Segundo: "Manupilemos un permiso a mas de un rol"
<SergioMeneses> Ahora privemos de permisos a los "otros" y al "grupo" (linea16)
<SergioMeneses> qui se puede observar como se pueden agrupar opciones o parametros del comando chmod para realizar tareas:
<SergioMeneses> "go=" y podemos constatar lo realizado como lo hicimos ahorita ls -l (linea17 y 18)
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses> Tercero: "Asignemos varios permisos a un rol"
<SergioMeneses> Vamos ahora a asignar al "grupo" los permisos de lectura y escritura (linea20)
<SergioMeneses> acontinuación verificamos lo realizado (lineas 21 y 22).
<SergioMeneses> si lo intentan a medida que se desarrolla el ejemplo :D
<SergioMeneses> Podemos ver que como en la teoria la asignación de permisos se realiza con el operador {+} por lo que podríamos decir tambien que hemos adicionado un permiso.
<SergioMeneses> En las siguientes instrucciones (linea24 25 y 26) realozamos el mismo proceso para el rol "otros".
<SergioMeneses> Cuarto: "Denegar un permiso especifico a un rol"
<SergioMeneses> Como ya hemos asignado en el paso anterios los permisos rw al rol "otros" vamos a denegarle el acceso a la lectura del fichero. (linea28)
<SergioMeneses> Esto se realiza por medio del operador {-}
<SergioMeneses> y como efectivamente comprobamos con la salida de la consola
<SergioMeneses> "-rw-rw--w-" hemos quitado a los "otros" la posibilidad de leer el fichero :D
<SergioMeneses> hasta aqui vamos todos bien???... nadie se ha perdido??? o necesita alguien ayuda???
<ClaseBot> joismol pregunta: ¿alguien podria explicar como realizar el cambio de permisos sobre archivos sin hacer uso de chmod como root?
<SergioMeneses> joismol, sino eres el dueño del archivo no puedes...
<SergioMeneses> necesariamente tiene que ser como "root"
<SergioMeneses> <fuser_> PREGUNTA ---------CHMOD 4775 ARCHIVO EL 4 PARA KE ES
<SergioMeneses> fuser_, esa manera de cambiar permisos es por la forma octal...
<SergioMeneses> indica que se tienen permisos de solo lectura
<SergioMeneses> 100 en binario
<SergioMeneses> ...esa es otra forma de manipular permisos... aunque es mas complicada de usar
<SergioMeneses> ..alguna otra pregunta o seguimos?
<ClaseBot> adan_inc5 pregunta: ¿y que pasa con el chmod 777 y esas cosas?
<SergioMeneses> adan_inc5, chmod ya lo vimos... es el comando para manipular permisos
<SergioMeneses> el 777 va con la numeracion... pregunta similar a la anterior... esta numeracion indica que se poseen todos los privilegios sobre ese fichero o directorio
<SergioMeneses> 7 en binario es 111
<SergioMeneses> otra duda... ??
<SergioMeneses> bueno continuemos
<SergioMeneses> Quinto: "Denegar un permiso a varios roles"
<SergioMeneses> Es muy sencillo con lo visto anteriormente (linea16) agrupamos los roles y hacemos la opreracion (por haci decirlo) "go-w" para este caso vamos a denegar el permiso de escritura a los roles "grupo" y "otros".
<SergioMeneses> Como podeis observar despues de jugar con nuestro fichero vemos que al final del ejercicio en el ejemplo quedan los permisos de la siguiente manera: "-rw-r-----"
<SergioMeneses> Donde podemos traducir que el dueño del archivo (posiblemente nososotros ya que esta en nuestra home) solo puede leer y escribir el fichero, el grupo al cual pertenece el fichero solo puede leerlo y los otros (usuarios ajenos al sistema) no poseen ningun permiso sobre el archivo.
<SergioMeneses> ...alguna duda en esta parte?
<SergioMeneses> todo entendido de la pratica muchachos?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<SergioMeneses> Bueno muchachos con esta sencilla practica damos por finalizada la sesión...
<SergioMeneses> como saben la idea de estas sesiones es dar un conocimiento basico sobre los respectivos temas..
<SergioMeneses> Si quieren conocer mas respecto al tema de la sesión de hoy, aqui les dejo unos links de ineteres:
<SergioMeneses> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Permisos
<SergioMeneses> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Sistema_de_ficheros#Cambio_de_permisos
<SergioMeneses> adan_inc5, hay aparece mejor explicado la parte de los permisos numericamente
<SergioMeneses> Muchisimas gracias por su presencia y participación. Sigan disfrutando de la jornada!!!
<SergioMeneses> y disculpen el pequeño problema que tenemos en ubuntu-charlas-chat... estamos tratando de solucionarlo...
<SergioMeneses> ahora tomemos este tiempo de descanso mientras arreglamos ese inconveniente y se prepara el siguiente instructor
<SergioMeneses> espoero sean pasientes y sigan apoyando la jornada :d
<SergioMeneses> :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que los logs estan en: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/05/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<SergioMeneses> por si se han perdido algun detalle del evento :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Instalando Paquetes en Ubuntu - Instructor: alucardni
<alucardni> Hola gente!
<alucardni> Mi nombre es José Ernesto Dávila
<alucardni> y soy Miembro de Ubuntu Nicaragua
<alucardni> y ubuntu member
<alucardni> hoy voy a hablar sobre como instalar paquetes en Ubuntu :)
<alucardni> este es un tema recurrente en nuestras listas de correo y en los eventos presenciales para soporte técnico que realizamos en Nicaragua
<alucardni> Introducción
<alucardni> ------------
<alucardni> En el principio existían los .tar.gz.
<alucardni> Los usuarios tenían que compilar cada programa que quisieran usar en su sistema GNU/Linux.
<alucardni> Cuando Debian fue creado, fue imperante que el sistema incluyera un programa que se encargara de manejar la paquetería instalada en la computadora.
<alucardni> Este programa se llamó 'dpkg'.
<alucardni> posteriormente surgió un nuevo dilema
<alucardni> necesitaban un modo fácil, rápido y eficiente de instalar programas, que manejara automáticamente las dependencias y se hiciera cargo de la configuración mientras se actualizan.
<alucardni> Debian fue pionero y creó el APT, Herramienta Avanzada de Empaquetamiento (Advanced Packaging Tool).
<alucardni> Configuración Básica
<alucardni> --------------------
<alucardni> APT utiliza un archivo que enlista las "fuentes" en donde se encuentran los paquetes.
<alucardni> Este archivo es: '/etc/apt/sources.list'.
<alucardni> El contenido de este archivo, normalmente sigue este formato:
<alucardni>        deb http://host/ distribución sección1 sección2 sección3
<alucardni>           deb-src http://host/ distribución sección1 sección2 sección3
<alucardni> La primera palabra en cada línea, indican el tipo del archivo:
<alucardni>       * Ya sea que contenga paquetes binarios (deb), esto es, los paquetes pre-compilados que normalmente
<alucardni>          se usan,
<alucardni>       * O los paquetes fuente (deb-src), que son los códigos originales, más el archivo de control de Debian (.dsc)
<alucardni>           y el 'diff.gz' que contienen los cambios necesarios para "debianizar" el programa.
<IngForigua> que pena
<andresmujica>  /mode +b *!*@190.181.152.130
<alucardni> Luego tenemos el 'host' corresponde al servidor desde el cual descargaremos los paquetes a instalar.
<alucardni> La 'distribución' es el code-name de la versión de ubuntu que tenemos instalada (karmic, lucid, maverick).
<alucardni> Las secciones pueden ser main, restricted, universe, multiverse.
<alucardni> Bueno, doy un espacio para responder algunas preguntas :)
<ClaseBot> Shawe pregunta: Porque no se anula la restricción de utilizar varios "apt-get"/"synaptic"/"aptitude"?
<alucardni> Shawe: la idea es matener el sistema los más estable posible
<alucardni> y al tener varias aplicaciones instalando paquetes
<alucardni> puede darse la coincidencia que un paquete dependa de otro que está siendo desinstalado por otra aplicación
<alucardni> Continuamos
<alucardni> Trabajando con paquetes
<alucardni> -----------------------
<alucardni> Actualizando la lista de paquetes
<alucardni> ---------------------------------
<alucardni> El sistema de paquetes utiliza una base de datos para llevar un monitoreo de los paquetes instalados, los no instalados y cuales están disponibles para su futura instalación.
<alucardni> El programa 'apt-get' utiliza esta base de datos para averiguar como instalar los paquetes que son requeridos por el usuario y para indagar sobre que paquetes adicionales serán requeridos para que el paquete seleccionado funcione  correctamente.
<alucardni> Para actualizar la lista, se utiliza el comando 'apt-get update'. Este comando debe ejecutarse cada vez que se modifica el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<alucardni> Es una buena costumbre ejecutar este archivo regularmente para mantenerse informado acerca de las posibilidades de actualización para el sistema, particularmente las actualizaciones de seguridad.
<alucardni> OJO: con apt-get update solo actualizamos la lista de paquetes
<alucardni> no instalamos las actualizaciones
<alucardni> Instalando paquetes
<alucardni> -------------------
<alucardni> Con su archivo sources.list listo y su lista de paquetes disponibles al día, todo lo que necesita es ejecutar 'apt-get' para tener el paquete que quiera instalado.
<alucardni> Ejemplo:
<alucardni>     
<alucardni>         $ sudo apt-get install sl
<alucardni> Eliminando paquetes
<alucardni> -------------------
<alucardni> Si ya no necesita utilizar cierto paquete, puede eliminarlo de su sistema utilizando APT.
<alucardni> Para realizar esta tarea sólo escriba: 'apt-get remove nombre-del-paquete'.
<alucardni> Algunos paquetes utilizan archivos de configuración, que no son eliminados al desinstalar el paquete con el comando que acabamos de mostrar.
<alucardni> Si no deseamos conservar esos archivos de configuración deber usar el siguiente comando:
<alucardni>       'apt-get remove --purge nombre-del-paquete'.
<ClaseBot> Slopht pregunta: si instale con aptitude install tambien puedo borrarlo con apt-get reomve?
<alucardni> Slopht: sin ningún problema
<alucardni> al final ambas aplicaciones (apt-get y aptitude) leen la misma base de datos de paquetes disponibles
<ClaseBot> Shawe pregunta: Que diferencias hay entre aptitude y apt-get?
<alucardni> ambos son aplicaciones "front-end" para APT
<alucardni> la diferencia radica en que aptitude instala los paquetes "sugeridos" y eso a veces tiene ciertos efectos colaterales
<ClaseBot> JesusLimon pregunta: Que hay de Synaptic?
<alucardni> JesusLimon: Synaptic es otra aplicación "font-end" que posée una Interfaz Gráfica de Usuario
<alucardni> puede ser muy sencilla para usuarios nóveles pero algo compleja de explicar vía IRC ;)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<alucardni> aprovecho esta pregunta para mencionar
<alucardni> que existen muchas aplicaciones GUI para instalación/eliminación de paquetes
<ClaseBot> Slopht pregunta: i si tengo un paquete en .rpm como hago para instalar?
<alucardni> entre ellas Synaptic, Package Kit y en ubuntu tenemos el Ubuntu Software Center
<alucardni> la idea es simplificar a los usuarios el proceso de instalación de paquetes
<alucardni> igualmente existe una aplicación GUI para administrar el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<alucardni> esta aplicación la podemos encontrar en el menú Sistema -> Administración -> Orígenes del Software
<alucardni> en la pestaña predeterminada podemos activar las secciónes
<alucardni> *secciones
<alucardni> y en la pestaña Otro Software
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<alucardni> podemos agregar más repositorios (host) desde los cuale vamos a instalar paquetes
<alucardni> esto es muy útil cuando utilizamos PPA's para instalar paquetes
<ClaseBot> JesusLimon pregunta: Que hay de Alien
<alucardni> alien es una herramienta para "convertir" de un tipo de paquete a otro
<alucardni> por ejemplo si tenemos un paquete de fedora (.rpm)
<alucardni> con alien podemos convertirlo a .deb
<alucardni> pero los resultados no siempre son agradables
<ClaseBot> Dareguro pregunta: Alguna aplicación para eliminar las carpetas y archivos huerfanos que quedan después de desinstalar sin la opción --purge?
<alucardni> hasta donde yo se, no
<alucardni> tendrías que buscarlas a mano
<ClaseBot> Slopht pregunta: y si tengo un archivo .bin  como se instala? es igual ?
<alucardni> para ejecutar un archivo binario, primero debes asegurarte que este tenga permisos de ejecucióñ
<alucardni> y tener plena seguridad del origen del binario
<alucardni> pues podría contener código malicioso
<alucardni> yo siempre recomiendo usar los repositorios para la instalación de aplicaciones
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Reportando problemas y obteniendo soluciones - Instructor: andresmujica
<andresmujica> Hola a todos, arrancamos en 2 minutos
<andresmujica> Buenas tardes, el motivo de esta sesión es darles herramientas a los usuarios nuevos de Ubuntu para que puedan reportar efectivamente sus bugs o problmeas y puedan obtener soluciones
<andresmujica> antes de arrancar, agradezco la comprensión de los asistentes frente a los ataques que se han presentado el día de hoy.
<andresmujica> también quiero enfatizar en algo..
<andresmujica> la comunidad hispana es una comunidad que se caracteriza por no tener la unidad que debería tener.  El uso de distribuciones como Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora o cualquier otra no es motivo para generar discordias.
<andresmujica> Ubuntu y Canonical han hecho un aporte muy importante al generar una gran comunidad en el mundo entero y acercar Linux a todos nosotros.
<andresmujica> eso no hubiera sido posible sin Debian
<andresmujica> y sin el resto de proyectos Open Source.
<JuanMarquez> GNU
<andresmujica> incluyendo todas las otras grandes distribuciones.
<andresmujica> ok.
<andresmujica> bolviendo al tema.
<andresmujica> volviendo
<andresmujica> que pena
<andresmujica> preguntas en -chat mientras el canal siga moderado deberan pedirle voz a un operador.
<andresmujica> Una de las características más importantes de los usuarios nuevos en Ubuntu, es que llegan a este sistema operativo buscando reemplazar el sistema operativo de su herramienta de trabajo actual
<andresmujica> por ejemplo en el FLISOL pasado, tuve la oportunidad de instalar Ubuntu en el portátil de un pelado de unos 20 tantos años que estaba en 5to semestre de medicina
<andresmujica> una carrera totalmente ajena a la informática
<andresmujica> si uno analiza el patrón de uso de este tipo de usuarios, pues tendrá que reconocer que para el saber que hay un kernel, una librería, pulseaudio, gnome, gtk, etc es irrelevante
<andresmujica> lo que este usuario querrá es básicamente navegar en Internet, hacer sus trabajos de Universidad, etc.
<andresmujica> es decir el computador es la herramienta que le ayuda en su trabajo diario más no el objeto del mismo.
<andresmujica> entonces cuando a ese usuario le falla un aplicativo, o el sistema en general pues es tenaz porque no tiene idea que hacer.
<ClaseBot> JuanMarquez pregunta: aroh> Con la evolución y la cantidad de nuevos usuarios que llegan a ubuntu, la gran mayoría suelen ser nuevas generaciones, Quisiera saber ¿como se presenta el futuro de los juegos en ubuntu? Pueden contestar desde un punto de vista "ideológico"
<andresmujica> de acuerdo.. la gran mayoría son nuevas generaciones.
<andresmujica> Debemos tener en cuenta que vivimos en una economía de mercado
<andresmujica> el Software Center desarrollado por Canonical es la puerta de entrada para que ese mercado entre en Ubuntu.  y los Juegos es uno de los segmentos en el área de software que mas dinero mueve a nivel mundial.
<andresmujica> Lo que yo visualizo es que ha medida que más usuarios accedan a Ubuntu y busquen juegos para esta plataforma, más y más fabricantes sacarán títulos para este mercado
<andresmujica> lo bonito del tema
<andresmujica> es que eso no excluye el desarrollo de juegos totalmente open source
<andresmujica> que se hay muchos
<andresmujica> ya disponibles incluso.
<andresmujica> en concreto la respuesta es que en un futuro próximo podremos comprar juegos (y otras aplicaciones) por medio del software center haciendo un simple clic. y dependiendo que haya suficiente mercado para que sea lucrativo para los desarrolladores de títulos.  Seguramente el modelo será muy similar al existente para android/iphone/palm pre.
<andresmujica> ok, continuando...
<andresmujica> aquel usuario que le fallo el sistema tendrá entonces que buscar ayuda para resolver su problema
<andresmujica> la próxima charla si mal no estoy la dará darkhole quien les explicará como obtener soporte a los usuarios de ubuntu
<andresmujica> sin embargo no podemos esperar que otros resuelvan nuestros problemas
<andresmujica> por eso es importante aprender ciertos truquitos para lograr nosotros mismos identificar el problema e incluso llegar a solucionarlo.
<andresmujica> Lo primero que debemos hacer es clasificar el error que estamos teniendo.
<andresmujica> debemos determinar si nuestro error es causado por un problema de configuración o es causado por un problema en el software como tal.
<andresmujica> para esto debemos hacernos varias preguntas
<andresmujica> ¿desde cuando se presenta el error?
<andresmujica> ¿he cambiado la configuración del programa que me presenta el fallo?
<andresmujica> por ejemplo si el error me comenzó a aparecer después de aplicar una actualización, pues OJO por allí debe estar el problema
<andresmujica> si uds miran el archivo /var/log/apt/history.log en sus computadores
<andresmujica> van a encontrar el historial de actualizaciones en su sistema
<andresmujica> entonces deben hacer memoria de cuando surgió por primera vez el error y validar si coincide con una actualización
<andresmujica> http://pastebin.com/t6hfJAy0
<andresmujica> en ese link esta el contenido de mi archivo
<andresmujica> fijense bien la información que aparece
<andresmujica> Start-Date: 2010-06-05  10:51:10
<andresmujica> Upgrade: virtualbox-3.1 (3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic, 3.1.8-61349~Ubuntu~lucid)
<andresmujica> End-Date: 2010-06-05  10:53:45
<andresmujica> por ejemplo
<andresmujica> fecha de actualización
<andresmujica> nombre del paquete
<andresmujica> versión existente
<andresmujica> nueva versión
<andresmujica> en este caso el paquete virtualbox lo pase de la versión 3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic  a la versión 3.1.8-61349~Ubuntu~lucid
<andresmujica> esta es información muy valiosa porque si el problema comenzó a ocurrir a partir de esa fecha aproximada y con ese paquete la solución estará en mis manos!!!
<andresmujica> será cuestión de instalar de nuevo la versión previa!!
<andresmujica> sin embargo
<andresmujica> es muy pero muy importante
<andresmujica> que realicemos el reporte del bug o error que se nos presenta.  porque de esta forma lograremos que otros que tengan el mismo problema puedan beneficiarse de nuestra solución y que el problema pueda ser resuelto.
<andresmujica> ahora que pasa si el problema no comenzó al actualizar un paquete o algo así?
<andresmujica> que pasa si de pronto lo que ocurrió es que yo hice algún cambio en la configuración y sin darme cuenta el programa comenzó a generar errores.
<andresmujica> ?
<andresmujica> muchas veces pasa que modificamos el escritorio, temas, fuentes, configuraciones, opciones, plugins, etc
<andresmujica> y cuando menos nos damos cuenta el programa esta fallando...
<andresmujica> la mejor forma de validar eso es haciendo uso de una de las funcionalidades disponibles en ubuntu
<andresmujica> el usuario invitado
<andresmujica> o guest
<andresmujica> si ustedes quieren validar si el problema es de configuración, lo que deben hacer es ir al icono de apagado (todos lo ubican cierto?) y en el menú desplegable que sale en la opción "Sesión de invitado" dar clic
<andresmujica> y así inician una nueva sesión en su mismo sistema
<andresmujica> que tiene la configuración de fabrica!!!
<andresmujica> esto es muy bueno porque así podemos probar el problema específico que nos esta afectando y podemos confirmar si es un problema de configuración del programa.
<andresmujica> PREGUNTA: 17:28:08) joismol: el archivo history.log se genera de manera automatica o requiere de una configuración especifica, lo he buscado en la ruta especificada y yo no cuento con el, actualmente uso Karmic Koala
<andresmujica> efectivamente este archivo esta en Lucid Lynx
<andresmujica> sin embargo en Karmic Koala
<andresmujica> puedes mirar el archivo
<andresmujica> /var/log/aptitude.log o /var/log/apt.log
<andresmujica> (17:28:00) Yuliana_GH: Pregunta: Hola tengo problemas con ubuntu en una compaq CQ50, ubuntu 10.04 se congela a que se debe?
<andresmujica> Yuliana_GH:  si bien ya te explicaron que esta charla no es de soporte, mas adelante mencionaré algo que aplica a tu pregunta.
<andresmujica> Bueno entonces el tip de usar la sesión de Invitado tiene una característica importante
<andresmujica> aplica únicamente a configuraciones sobre los programas de nuestra sesión.
<andresmujica> por ejemplo, firefox, openoffice, pidgin, empathy, rhythmbox
<andresmujica> cosas así.
<andresmujica> que pasa cuando el problema es más a nivel general??
<andresmujica> por ejemplo el audio no funciona
<andresmujica> o no me da video
<andresmujica> o se me CONGELA el equipo ???
<andresmujica> normalmente esta clase de problemas es causados a nivel del sistema
<andresmujica> sin embargo la misma pregunta es válida
<andresmujica> será que es un error de configuración?
<andresmujica> será que es una actualización?
<andresmujica> la forma más fácil de identificar esta situación es usando un LIVECD o una USB desde donde podemos arrancar nuestro equipo con un entorno limpio y de fábrica y podemos confirmar si se presenta el mismo error
<andresmujica> en ese caso lo ideal es recurrir a http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<andresmujica> desde donde podremos descargar la versión que estamos usando , quemarla en un cd o en la usb y probar el sistema para validar el error.
<andresmujica> en este caso es recomendable probar al menos con:
<andresmujica> 1.- la versión que estamos usando (si estoy en Karmic bajar Karmic y probar)
<andresmujica> 2.- la última versión estable (en este momento Lucid Lynx)
<andresmujica> 3.- la versión en desarrollo (en este momento Maverick)
<andresmujica> dependiendo si el problema se presenta en alguna de esas 3 versiones podré esclarecer el paso a seguir.
<andresmujica> entonces retomando, lo recomendado es:
<andresmujica> - Validar si el error se presenta después de una actualización
<andresmujica> - Validar si es un error de configuración con el usuario invitado
<andresmujica> - Validar si es un problema de configuración o del sistema con el LiveCD
<andresmujica> una vez tengamos esto claro podremos hacer algo que es muy muy importante
<andresmujica> Reportar el Bug
<andresmujica> para los que no saben que es un Bug los remito al wikipedia  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug
<andresmujica> donde se defina como un error o defecto en el software
<andresmujica> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_de_software
<andresmujica> para reportar el bug Canonical ha desarrollado una serie de herramientas  que permiten recopilar toda la información necesaria para que el reporte pueda ser más fácilmente analizado
<andresmujica> y adicionalmente ha creado uno de las plataformas más interesantes que -yo considero- es de los aportes más importantes al ecosistema del Open Source  a pesar de que no es completamente software libre... me refiero a Launchpad
<andresmujica> https://launchpad.net/+login
<andresmujica> en ese url ustedes podrán crear una cuenta en launchpad o iniciar sesión si ya la tienen.
<andresmujica> les recomiendo que realicen ese proceso, puesto que launchpad es el medio en que un usuario común y corriente puede acercarse a los desarrolladores y retroalimentar de manera efectiva el desarrollo de Ubuntu.
<andresmujica> por acá me dicen que Launchpad ya esta totalmente liberado, asunto que muchos aprecian.. .gracias darkhole
<andresmujica> Launchpad es pues el pasaporte para que un usuario pueda tener voz y voto en el desarrollo de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> en mi concepto el poder del Software Libre y del Open Source es la posibilidad que los usuarios tenemos de MODIFICARLO y USARLO a nuestro antojo!
<andresmujica> y si no hacemos uso de esos derechos pues no estaremos explotandolo al máximo
<andresmujica> ok para reportar un bug en launchpad existe una regla importantísima
<andresmujica> el error, el bug debe poder REPETIRSE
<andresmujica> debemos poder repetir el bug
<andresmujica> si no se puede repetir
<andresmujica> cuando un desarrollador se siente a analizarlo NO PODRÁ RESOLVERLO
<andresmujica> porque no tiene como repetirlo.
<andresmujica> si no  puedes repetir el bug/error en el laptop de tu novia... hmm pocas  posibilidades de solución tendrás.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<ClaseBot> Slopht pregunta: pero como se utiliza launchpad y los reportes se tiene ke realizar en ingles?
<andresmujica> Slopht: el idioma oficial de launchpad y del desarrollo de Software Libre es el Inglés, aproximadamente el 99% de desarrolladores de Software Libre usan el Inglés como medio de comunicación.  Por lo que se espera que los reportes sean en Inglés. SIN EMBARGO, cuando un reporte se hace en un idioma diferente al inglés normalmente un miembro del BugSquad lo traduce o le solicita al equipo de traducción que lo traduzca
<andresmujica> sin embargo lo ideal es el reporte en Inglés, porque si miramos cifras estamos hablando de aproximadamente
<andresmujica> bueno no me salio el dato
<andresmujica> muchos bugs
<andresmujica> demasiados
<andresmujica> por el millon aproximadamente
<andresmujica> y si contamos
<andresmujica> en el bugsquad mas o menos hay unas 30 personas activas
<andresmujica> y desarrolladores de ubuntu mal contados no llegan a 100
<andresmujica> y usuarios mal contados estamos como en 10 millones
<andresmujica> entonces si sumamos la carga de traducción del bug a la de solucionarlo.. pues estamos mal..
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<andresmujica> para finalizar aqui los remitire a este tutorial grafico (en español e ingles) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/  o  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_es
<andresmujica> donde podrán ver el proceso para reportar el bug.
<andresmujica> lo ideal es hacer uso de las herramientas disponibles en Ubuntu
<andresmujica> - usar la opción en el menu de ayuda - Reporte un problema
<andresmujica> - usar ubuntu-bug nombre-paquete
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> tema tengo mucho mas
<andresmujica> pero por hoy es suficiente
<andresmujica> si tienen preguntas
<andresmujica> bienvenidas
<andresmujica> listo muchachos
<andresmujica> muchas gracias
<andresmujica> a todos
<andresmujica> los dejo con darkhole quien va a dar la charla de como obtener soporte
<andresmujica> (17:57:44) joismol: PREGUNTA: ¿dentro de Launchpad se maneja algun estado del bug que enviamos?
<ClaseBot> joismol pregunta: ¿dentro de Launchpad se maneja algun estado del bug que enviamos?
<andresmujica> joismol: te respondo en -chat
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-06-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Soporte de la comunidad de Ubuntu - Instructor: darkhole
<darkhole> Probando
<darkhole> ;) Gracias AndresMujica
<darkhole> Buenas noches.
<darkhole> Me presento. Mi nombre es Julian Alarcon, actualmente soy uno de los Administradores de Ubuntu Colombia, Ubuntu Member y traductor oficial de Ubuntu al español
<darkhole> La charla que daré hoy se llama: Soporte de la comunidad de Ubuntu - Medios de soporte en Español
<darkhole> Muy importante para los que tenemos muchas dudas y deseamos respuestas.
<darkhole> Para puntualizar, las preguntas se pueden realizar en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<darkhole> Por favor, que sean con respecto a la tematica.
<darkhole> Si tienen preguntas que deseen solucionar (como reportar un error, porque no me sirve el sonido, etc) este es el espacio para aprender donde y como hacerlas.
<darkhole> Bueno, esta es la pequeña programacion
<darkhole> 1. Tipos de soporte
<darkhole> 2. Normas para la comunicación
<darkhole> 3. Medios soporte (chat IRC, foro, lista de correos, Launchpad, Documentacion)
<darkhole> 4. Diferenciación de varias comunidades locales en la forma de brindar soporte
<darkhole> 5. Concejos y tips para cuando desees ayuda
<darkhole> 6. Recomendaciones para las personas que deseen brindar soporte
<darkhole> 7. Proyectos en los que estamos trabajando
<darkhole> Comenzaremos en 1 minuto ;) Asi que acomodense..
<darkhole> Bueno, empecemos por el principio:
<darkhole> 1. Tipos de soporte
<darkhole> Existen pincipalmente 2 tipos de soporte, uno pago y otro gratuito.
<darkhole> El pago lo brinda Canonical o las empresas partners:
<darkhole> Pueden encontrar mas informacion aquí:
<darkhole> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<darkhole> El otro tipo es el gratuito, el que brinda la comunidad, y es sobre el que hablaremos en el día de hoy.
<darkhole> El soporte lo brindan las comunidades locales de Ubuntu, podemos encontrar comunidades en muuuuchos paises y regiones.
<darkhole> Aquí podemos ver un listado de toooooodas las comunidades ubunteras: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<darkhole> Busquen la suya ;)
<darkhole> Estas comunidades estan especialmente divididas por paises, pero en algunas ocaciones varios paises con aspectos en comun formamos comunidades de comunidades, como la gente de Centro America, o la gente de habla hispana (UbuntuEs)
<darkhole> Para puntualizar, UbuntuEs NO es solo una comunidad de usuarios de España, es una comunidad de usuarios que hablamos español, en ella estamos muchisimos equipos ;)
<darkhole> Bueno, ahondando en los temas, vamos para el siguiente:
<darkhole> 2. Normas para la comunicación
<darkhole> Para que haya una buena comunicacion es importante tener en cuenta unas normas básicas para poder entablar una charla amena.
<darkhole> La comunidad de Ubuntu desde sus primeros días definió un codigo, llamado Codigo de Conducta que rige el accionar de las personas que trabajamos en la comunidad
<darkhole> Aunque este Codigo esta en ingles, la comunidad Ubuntera lo ha traducido y esta disponible aquí:
<darkhole> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta
<darkhole> Espero que leamos todos el codigo, pero en pocas palabras son 6 puntos principales
<darkhole>  * Sea considerado
<darkhole> Sea responsable de sus actos y entienda que estamos trabajando como un equipo ;)
<darkhole>  * Sea respetuoso: Simple, el respeto es clave en cualquier comunicacion, no hay necesidad de insultos y de menospreciar las opiniones/dudas de los demas
<darkhole>  * Sea colaborador: Ayudemonos entre todos
<darkhole>  * En caso de inseguridad, pida ayuda
<darkhole> Es mejor plantear con humildad nuestro desconocimiento sobre algun tema antes de poder confundir a las personas aun mas.
<darkhole>  * Desacuerdos: Aprendamos a manejarlos, no todos pensamos lo mismo ;)
<darkhole>  * Renuncie consideradamente: Muchos dejamos por una u otra razon nuestras labores, nunca las dejemos a la mitad, siempre pasemos esa responsabilidad a alguien
<darkhole> COmo ven, el codigo es muy simle y son normas muy básicas que dia a día nosotros cumplimos, solo es cuestion de aplicarlas tambien en los medios que brinda Ubuntu para el soporte.
<darkhole> Asi llegamos al 3º punto
<darkhole> 3. Medios soporte (chat IRC, foro, lista de correos, Launchpad, Documentacion)
<darkhole> la comunidad de Ubuntu provee muchos escenarios y medios desde los cuales poder brindar una ayuda o buscar ayuda
<darkhole> Tenemos las listas de correo, posiblemente son la principal herramienta de soporte
<darkhole> Como ejemplos de listas de correos, tenemos las de las comunidades locales, ej: la lista de correos de Ubuntu Argentina https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<darkhole>  * Aunque, tambien tenemos una lista a la que la comunidad hispana puede dirigirse: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<darkhole>  (erdon, pequeño error, esta es la direccion de Ubuntu Argentina: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ar)
<darkhole> LAs listas son un mecanismo muy sencillo para poder buscar ayuda.
<darkhole> Simplemente nos registramos en ellas y enviamos un correo a la direccion correspondiente de la lista, y en ese instante ese correo le llegará a todas las personas que estan registradas.
<darkhole> COmo ejemplo, en la lista de Ubuntu Colombia hay registradas 800 personas que posiblemente puedan resolver tu duda :)
<darkhole> Tambien tenemos los chats (ejemplo, este )
<darkhole> Las comunidades locales tienen sus distintos canales de chat, por ejemplo: Chile #ubuntu-cl , Mexico #ubuntu-mx
<darkhole> Así mismo, la comunidad de habla hispana tiene su propio canal: #ubuntu-es
<darkhole> Para las personas que en este momento tienen problemas de distinto tipo, esos son los canales a los que pueden acudir a resolver sus dudas.
<darkhole> Tambien existen los foros, por ejemplo: Foro de Ubuntu Chile: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=362
<darkhole> Foro de UbuntuEs (comunidad hispana): http://www.ubuntu-es.org/forum
<darkhole> Así mismo contamos con un servicio en Launchpad desde el cual se pueden hacer preguntas en Español (aunque lamentablemente toda la plataforma se encuentra en ingles)
<darkhole> Teniendo una cuenta de Launchpad podemos crear preguntas que muchas personas y grupos podrán leer y responder. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<darkhole> Y por último, tenemos la documentación:
<darkhole> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org
<darkhole> Las comunidades de habla hispana de Ubuntu hemos estado realizando un gran esfuerzo para centralizar la documentacion y permitir brindar una informacion reciente, precisa y sencilla para resolver las dudas más comunes
<darkhole> Este es un esfuerzo que necesita el apoyo de todos nosotros ;)
<darkhole> Bueno, ahora, la pregunta es, y cual de todos elijo?
<darkhole> 4. Diferenciación de varias comunidades locales en la forma de brindar soporte
<darkhole> Algunas comunidades locales de Ubuntu se enfocan en los foros, otras en las listas de correo, otras en el chat.
<darkhole> Mi consejo, buscar su comunidad local y hablar con ellos ;) http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<darkhole> Así las comunidades locales crecen y pueden enterarse de lo que la gente desea... Sin embargo, la lidea no es siempre usar los medios locales.
<darkhole> Hay preguntas que aplican para muchas otras personas, en esos casos, no seria mejor que toda la comunidad de habla hispana pueda leer esa pregunta y su respuesta?
<darkhole> Por eso, siempre es bueno preguntar a sus equipos locales a donde llevar sus preguntas.
<darkhole> Un ejemplo es Ubuntu Colombia: http://www.ubuntu-co.com/ayuda
<darkhole> En una pagina muestran todas las secciones de ayuda que tienen, en esa pagina por ejemplo hace falta enmarcar que Ubuntu Colombia va a migrar su foro a UbuntuEs, así la informacion va a ser menos redundante y pequeños equipos locales pueden tener un apoyo de una comunidad como Ubuntu Colombia.
<darkhole> Y bueno, como preguntar??? Cual es la mejor forma de hacer una pregunta?? Que hay que tener en cuenta??
<darkhole> 5. Concejos y tips para cuando desees ayuda
<darkhole> Algo que me gusta recalcar y es una gran diferencia con respecto a otras comunidaes es:
<darkhole>  - Toda pregunta es valida
<darkhole> No importa cual sea, la idea es colaborar, la distinción de Ubuntu frente a otras distribuciones es que somos consientes que la persona al otro lado del computador no tiene una carrera en elárea de informática y no tiene porque tenerla.
<darkhole> Así, cualquier pregunta por sencilla que parezca puede brindar una ayuda y ser el comienzo del aprendizae de una persona que disfrutará Ubuntu y lo recomendará a otras personas.
<darkhole> Otro pequeño tip a tener en cuenta:
<darkhole>  - Aún no somos clarividentes ;) Ayudanos con más detalles
<darkhole> Muchas veces nos llegan preguntas como "El sonido no me funciona" o "No pude instalar Ubuntu"
<darkhole> E problema es que no nos rbindan más información, y aunque nosotros tengamos un gran deseo de ayudar, no podemos con poca información...
<darkhole> Cuando hagas una pregunta, podrias pensar como la persona que la va a leer.
<darkhole> "Que datos necesitaria yo para solucionar el problema"
<darkhole> Datos simples como la version de Ubuntu que deseamos instalar, o la marca de nuestro computador, o el tipo de instalacion que intentamos hacer son muy, muy valiosos.
<darkhole> Otro pequeño tip:
<darkhole>  - Algunas veces es mejor buscar que esperar
<darkhole> La comunidad de Ubuntu hace un esfuerzo muy grande para poder brindar ayuda a todas las personas que usan Ubuntu, pero algunas veces no podemos hacerlo rapido. Siempre tenemos cosas que hacer (algo para recordar, este esfuerzo es completamente voluntario y no se nos brinda algun incentivo economico)
<darkhole> Por eso, nos apena no poder responder rapido, en esos casos no seria mejor que nosotros buscaramos en Google o nuestro buscador preferido?
<darkhole> Muchas preguntas ya estan resueltas y con mucho detalle, hay muchas personas que desean brindar algo colocando en sus blogs tutoriales, ayudas y demás. Esas personas brindan un trabajo muy valioso, y que podrían solucionarte mucho más fácil y sobre todo rapido el pequeño problema que tienes.
<darkhole> Y un último tip, posiblemente el más importante:
<darkhole>  - Colabora con Ubuntu, "Todo el mundo tiene algo que enseñar y todo el mundo tiene algo que aprender"
<darkhole> Puede que no seas la persona que lleva 5 años usando Ubuntu, pero siempre puedes aportar algo, asi sea mencionandole a alguien desde donde descargar ubuntu, pasarle el vinculo del foro de Ubuntu preferido.
<darkhole> Ese apoyo, por pequeño que parezca, ha sido una pieza fundamental para la comunidad ubuntera y para Ubuntu.
<darkhole> Ahora, ya para terminar, mke gustaría que las personas que ya llevamos un tiempo brindando soporte o que deseen empezar a colaborar en esta tara tengan en cuenta estos puntos:
<darkhole> 6. Recomendaciones para las personas que deseen brindar soporte
<darkhole>  - Sean tolerantes con TODAS las personas
<darkhole> No importa quien sea, la persona al otro lado del computador merece tu respeto
<darkhole>  - Aprendan a escuchar/leer
<darkhole> Algo muy importante, antes de empezar a escribir o hablar, preguntemonos "Que es lo que la persona quiere hacer realmente?"
<darkhole> Y un consejo para terminar:
<darkhole>  - No siempre tenemos la razón ;)
<darkhole> Aprendamos a ser humildes y aceptar que no sabemos todo (y no tenemos porque ;) )
<darkhole> Siempre hay otra persona que nos puede ayudar con una pregunta. Y debemos aprender de esos momentos
<darkhole> Bueno, ya terminando, tenemos el último punto:
<darkhole> 7. Proyectos en los que estamos trabajando
<darkhole> Existen ideas en las que la comunidad hispanohablante estamnos trabajando
<darkhole> Como es:
<darkhole>  - Foro Ubuntu Es
<darkhole> Esperamos que otras comunidades se unan al esfuerzo de centralizar nuestros foros y que sea mucho más sencillo para las personas tener un recurso a donde acudir.
<darkhole>  - Autenticacion unica
<darkhole> Cansado de ese monton de usuarios y contraseñas??? La idea de identificarnos con un solo usuario en todos los sitios de la comunidad es algo en lo que ya se ha empezado a trabajar. Esperamos en unos meses poder brindar ese servicio, y que las personas colaboren mucho más de forma sencilla.
<darkhole> Y bueno, eso era todo para la charla...
<darkhole> Espero preguntas si las tienen!!
<darkhole> Lo de los foros de UbuntuEs, es una decision de cada comunidad, al menos Ubuntu Colombia cree en que es mejor centralizar esfuerzos sin perder la identidad como comunidad local
<ClaseBot> tatica1 pregunta: no habpia entendido muy bien eso de que los foros iban a unirse en ES, ahora entiendo el porque
<darkhole> Si no hay preguntas hay dos opciones, o todo se entendió muy bien, o no entendimos nada ;)
<darkhole> Y pilas que ahorita hay examen, jejeje
<ClaseBot> l3joHurtado pregunta: en la union de ubuntu-co en el foro ubuntu-es no se pierde la identidad de ubutnu-co pretendiendo formar una comunidad mas grande
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<darkhole> no necesariamente, la union al foro de UbuntuEs solo consiste en el foro, no la lista de correos, ni el chat, ni la pagina web, hay que reconocer las diferencias de cada grupo y de cada region,y así mismo colaborar para que no se produzca redundancia.
<darkhole> Ademas, el brindar un foro con la comunidad Hispana ayuda muchisimo a pequeñas comunidades que estan hasta ahora naciendo, brindandoles un espacio donde las nuevas personas puedan tener a quien acudir
<darkhole> darkhole: cómo sabe uno que tipo de información debe dar según el caso para pedir ayuda?
<darkhole> No somos expertos, posiblemente si es una duda compleja te pidamos más información. Sin embargo, siempre es bueno colocar la mayoria de informacion que puedas.
<darkhole> Muchas veces una duda puede ser resuelta con solo saber que version de Ubuntu usas.
<darkhole> Ya en otros casos, si la pregunta requiere mas informacion, la persona que te brinda la ayuda te dirá como puedes obtener esa informacion y rbindarla
<darkhole> Bueno, creo que no hay más preguntas, espero haber sido de gran ayuda. Y recordar siempre ayudar y dejarnos ayudar ;)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<darkhole> Buenos días/tardes/noches a todos, ha sido un placer colaborar!
<darkhole> Aporte de ultimo minuto: COmo crear tu cuenta en Launchpad
<darkhole> http://joorge.com/wiki/CrearCuentaLaunchPad
<darkhole> Muy sencillo y explicado, gracias a Jorge Gonzales (jag2kn) de Ubuntu Colombia!!!
<darkhole> Bueno, ahora si, los dejo y espero que hayamos aprendido mucho en el dia de hoy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión Actual: Montando un servidor web casero paso a paso - Instructor: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros, soy Sergio Andres Meneses miembro de Ubuntu-Co (Colombia). Como la charla no trata sobre mi xD les dejo mi wiki para que leean despues algo acerca de vuestro instructor en esta sesión :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno en esta noche vamos a dejar nuestro propio servidor web caserro funcionando
<SergioMeneses> ...q nadie se valla del canal sin tener su servidor on xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno hablemos de lo q es en si un servidor web
<SergioMeneses> empezemos por decir que un servidor web hace algo mas que mostrar simplemente paginas
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos correr bases de datos... aplicaciones... etc
<SergioMeneses> asi que esto irá a enmarcar nuestra charla
<SergioMeneses> primero vamos a trabajar con bases de datos en mysql: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MySQL
<SergioMeneses> las aplicaciones que pueden ser muchas dependiendo del lenguaje: ruby, phyton, jsp, php.... limitamos esa parte tambien.
<SergioMeneses> actualmente lo mas usado en servidores web es php
<SergioMeneses> asi que trabajaremos con php: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP
<SergioMeneses> aparte de esto.... lo mencionado son componentes del servidor
<SergioMeneses> el servidor en si se denomina apache: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servidor_HTTP_Apache
<SergioMeneses> espero que todos dispongamos de una buena conexion y artas ganas :D
<SergioMeneses> primero vamos a Synaptic
<SergioMeneses> Sistema -> Administración -> Gestor de Paquetes Synaptic
<SergioMeneses> una vez en Synaptic vamos a la siguiente ruta: Editar -> Buscar
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> Buscar los siguientes paquetes, los selecciona y le da marcar para instalar,
<SergioMeneses> synaptic se encarga de resolver las dependencias
<SergioMeneses> apache2
<SergioMeneses> php5
<SergioMeneses> php5-gd
<SergioMeneses> mysql-server
<SergioMeneses> ...son los mismos componentes q ya habiamos mencionado :d
<hollman> Hola, yo soy quein esta colaborando en esta charla. quisiera hacer un parentesis. hay diferentes formas de instalar estos paquetes necesarios
<SergioMeneses> vamos a: Editar -> Aplicar cambios marcados
<SergioMeneses> y esperamos a que descargue los paquetes y empieze la configuracion
<hollman> una es como SergioMeneses lo esta explicando, que es por synaptic, pero en la practica peude que se nos olviden los nombres de los paquetes, entonces se puede hacer tambien por medio de tasksel
<hollman> quienes esten con SergioMeneses en la instalacion prosigan, solo voy a explicar otro medio, tasksel
<hollman> para instalar todo por medio de tasksel ejecutamos en una consola sudo tasksel, el cual nos mostrara un listado de software el cual esta disponible para instalar
<hollman> entre esos listan LAMP
<SergioMeneses> igual ambos metodos son validos... asi como el mencionado por el compañero JuanMarquez
<hollman> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP
<hollman> LAMP de Linux, Apache, mysql y PHP
<hollman> se selecciona con la barra espaciadora y aceptamos y este se encarga de descargar los paquetes que nos nombro SergioMeneses anteriormente
<hollman> cierro mi parentesis ... :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, muchisismas gracias por la intervención :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> Nota: Dentro del proceso de instalación de MySQL deberás asignar una
<SergioMeneses> contraseña para el administrador
<SergioMeneses> una contraseña q sea facil de recordar por favor!!! xD
<SergioMeneses> con lo realizado hasta el momento
<SergioMeneses> tienen un servidor web: Apache, servidor de aplicaciones: PHP y
<SergioMeneses> un servidor de Base de Datos MySQL instalados en tu PC
<SergioMeneses> pero tanquilos aqui no queda esto
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a configurarlo para nuestra mejor administracion :D
<SergioMeneses> Tips de configuración:
<SergioMeneses> Como vamos a trabajar de manera local para desarrollo de aplicaciones web
<SergioMeneses> lo primero que debemos hacer es cambiar la carpeta por defecto donde sepublican los archivos del servidor web,
<SergioMeneses> para eso modificamos el siguiente archivo:
<SergioMeneses> vamos a la terminal
<SergioMeneses> Desde Ubuntu:
<SergioMeneses>     Aplicaciones -> Accesorios -> Terminal
<SergioMeneses> Desde Terminal digitamos:
<SergioMeneses>     $ sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<SergioMeneses> En Gedit duscamos la linea de DocumentRoot, que tiene por defecto /var/www
<SergioMeneses> Lo modificamos por la carpeta donde estaran almacenados nuestros trabajos
<SergioMeneses> Ejemplo: /home/usuario/www
<SergioMeneses> Buscamos <Directory /var/www>
<SergioMeneses> Y modificamos /var/www por la carpeta donde estaran almacenados nuestros trabajos.
<SergioMeneses> Ejemplo: /home/usuario/www
<SergioMeneses> Guardamos y cerramos, por ultimo reiniciarmos el servidor web para que tome la nueva configuración.
<SergioMeneses> como reiniciar el servidor???
<SergioMeneses> el servidor se instala como un servicio... asi que lo reiniciamos como cualquier servicio
<SergioMeneses> $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SergioMeneses> LISTO !, ahora dentro de esa carpeta puedes poner lo que quieras mostar en tu servidor web, desde el index.html con "Hola Mundo"
<SergioMeneses> ahora los invito a abrir su navegador
<SergioMeneses> Aplicaciones -> Internet -> Navegador Web Firefox
<SergioMeneses> y en la barra de direcciones poner: localhost o 127.0.0.1
<SergioMeneses> debe aparecerles el servidor trabajando :D
<SergioMeneses> con una leyendo: it's works
<SergioMeneses> leyenda
<SergioMeneses> bueno y como publicamos nuestros sitios en nuestro servidor?
<SergioMeneses> ...es sencillo, solo basta con mover el directorio donde tenemos el archivo de nuestra pagina web a la ruta que ya habiamos definido: /home/usuario/www
<SergioMeneses> ...algo que no me preguntaron pero de una vez respondo
<SergioMeneses> el porque la necesidad de mover el directorio???
<SergioMeneses> pues primero a los que nos gusta tener nuesto directorio /home iindependiente de nuestro sistema vemos que es mejor ponerla alli que dejarla ligada a la particion /
<SergioMeneses> debido a que si dejamos la particion / con poco espacio y saturamos la carpeta WWW nos veremos en problemas
<SergioMeneses> otra razon es el acceso como root
<SergioMeneses> siempre debes acceder como root al realizar cualquier operacion sobre este directorio
<SergioMeneses> caso contrario si migramos el directorio a nuestra propia /home
<SergioMeneses> todos tienen ya instalado el servidor???
<SergioMeneses> vamos a realizar unas pruebas a un cms
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno...
<SergioMeneses> ahora la parte del cms la va a dar el duro de drupal... hollman
<SergioMeneses> todos deben tener configurado mi parte primero :D
<hollman> hola, como les dije anteriormente yo voy a ayudar en esta charla, voy a enseñarles a montar nuestro primer site con un cms como lo es drupal
<hollman> que es drupal ?
<hollman> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drupal
<hollman> pagina oficial del proyecto http://drupal.org/
<hollman> antes de seugir, les cuento que drupal no es el unico, existen otros muy buenos como joomla y plone
<hollman> pero a mi me gusta mucho mas drupal, y este es uno de los cms en los que estan montados la gran mayoria de sites de los LoCo teams
<hollman> como por ejemplo www.ubuntu-co.com www.ubuntu http://www.ubuntu-ve.org etc
<hollman> ha bueno, tambien hay otro que me nombran pro el chat que es wordpress, este ultimo lo probe una sola vez y no mas, asi que ni idea, pero se que es muy bueno
<hollman> bueno, empecemos :D
<hollman> descarguemos drupal a nuestra carpeta del apache, lo pueden hacer descargandolo por la pagina o por el link directo
<hollman> si quieren, vamonos a la consola:
<hollman> y nso paramos en el directorio de trabajo de apache, los que cambiaron el origen como explico SergioMeneses nos paramos en cd /home/usuario/directorioapache
<hollman> quienes lo dejaron nativo nos paramos en cd /var/www
<hollman> var/www es por default la de apache
<hollman> y lo descargamos
<hollman> sudo wget http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-6.17.tar.gz
<hollman> les voy a dar un tiempo para que terminen de descargarla
<hollman> y les cuento, explico como hacerlo por consola, pero tambien se puede por modo grafico a punta de clicks
<ClaseBot> Ubuntuhenry pregunta: como se reinicia el servidor web para que tome la nueva configuración?
<hollman> ejecutamos nautilus como super user
<hollman> alt + f2 y escribimos gksudo nautilus
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntuhenry, usamos el comando $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hollman> y ahi vamos a la carpeta de trabajo del apache y hacemos todo por clics
<hollman> bueno, ya terminamos de decargar el drupal, este viene comprimido, lo descomprimimos por consola asi:
<hollman> sudo tar -xvzf drupal-6.17.tar.gz
<hollman> ahi lo que hacemos es descomprimir todo el contenido, nos queda en un directorio drupal-6.17
<hollman> antes de continuar, drupal nos pide 2 cosas antes de continuar, las cuales vamos a hacer a continuacion, 1.
<ClaseBot> grimau pregunta: por qué extraes el archivo tar como superusuario?
<hollman> grimau, si estas en /var/www/ este directorio no es nuestro "tu usuario" y no tienes permisos en el
<hollman> si estas en tu home/usuario/dirapache
<hollman> ahi si no es necesario el sudo,
<hollman> yo explico com osi estuviera trabajando en /var/www
<hollman> quienes esten en el home de su usuario no es necesario el sudo
<hollman> nos vamos a la carpeta que acabamos de extraer de drupal
<hollman> cd drupal-6.17/sites/default/
<hollman> ahi encontramos un archivo el cual podemos visualizar haciendo un ls
<ClaseBot> Ubuntuhenry pregunta: Y si me aparece Index of /
<hollman> se llama default.settings.php
<hollman> Ubuntuhenry, no entiendo esa pregunta ...
<hollman> Ubuntuhenry, eso sale pro que estas ya en el navegador, te adelantaste
<hollman> estas visualizando el localhost en tu navegador
<hollman> sigamos, les dije que fueramos  a drupal-6.17/sites/default/
<hollman> donde esta el archivo default.settings.php
<hollman> lo que vamos a hacer es copiar este archivo pero con nombre settings.php
<hollman> en consola, sudo cp default.settings.php settings.php
<hollman> y este settings.php necesita permisos de ser leido y ejecutado
<hollman> sudo chmod 777 settings.php
<hollman> lo otro que pide drupal es crear el directorio files
<hollman> que es donde por default el almacena todos los archivos que subamos por la interfaz de drupal
<hollman> este se crea ahi mismo donde estamos
<hollman> entonces creamod el directorio
<hollman> sudo mkdir files
<hollman> y le damos permisos al igual que el settings.php
<hollman> sudo chmod 777 files
<hollman> chmod es un comando que nso permite cambiar los permisos a directorios y archivos en linux
<hollman> 777 es el permiso que le estoy dando
<hollman> listo, ya estamos listos para instalar drupal
<hollman> hay no, me falta algo :P
<hollman> la base de datos
<hollman> drupal, como la mayoria de cms trabajan con bases de datos
<hollman> todo se almacena en ellas
<hollman> entonces creemos la bd
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos de la sesión actual.
<hollman> como no instalamos anteriormente phpmyadmin el cual nso permite hacerlo de forma facil y por interfaz web lo hacemos por consola
<hollman> en la consola ejecutemos
<hollman> $ mysql -u root -ppasswordmysql
<hollman> -ppasswordmysql --> este lo nombro SergioMeneses el password que no deben olvidar
<hollman> en la consola debemos ver algo asi
<hollman> mysql>
<hollman> ahi creamos la base de datos asi:
<hollman> create database nombrebasededatos;
<hollman> mysql> create database drupal;
<hollman> mysql> create database drupal;
<hollman> Query OK, 1 row affected (0.00 sec)
<hollman> listo ahora si a instalar drupal
<hollman>  exit para salir de mysql
<hollman> entramos a nuestro navegador web y escribimos http://localhost/drupal-6.17/
<hollman> y veremos el instalador de drupal
<hollman> todos vamos ahi ?
<hollman> bueno, shi se va a ver el instalador de drupal, lo  primero que nos dice es:
<hollman> Choose language
<hollman> Install Drupal in English
<hollman> Learn how to install Drupal in other languages
<hollman> se peude instalar en varios idiomas
<hollman> hoy por cuestiones de tiempo nos vamos en ingles
<hollman> http://drupal.org/project/Translations >> idiomas disponibles
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos de la sesión actual.
<hollman> damos en Install Drupal in English
<hollman> nos pregunta 3 cosas, database name o nomobre de la base de datos, ahi ponemos el nombre de la bd que creamos anteriormente
<hollman> database username que es el usuario de la base de datos, por default es root, despues pueden crear usuarios  para las bds, por ahora es root
<hollman> y el database password que es la contraseña de la base de datos
<hollman> yo cree mi base de datos llamada drupal, usuario root y password 123, entonces meto esos datos y next
<hollman> a lo que damos next el va a la bd y crea las tablas que drupal necesita, crea los campos y muchas cosas mas ... :P
<hollman> y nos pide ahora los datos de nuestra primera pagina web ademas de un mensaje de alerta que dice:
<hollman> All necessary changes to ./sites/default and ./sites/default/settings.php have been made, so you should remove write permissions to them now in order to avoid security risks. If you are unsure how to do so, please consult the on-line handbook.
<hollman> es que ahora debemos de quitarle los permisos a el archivo settings.php, pues yo le di 777 y eso es para que todos lo lean y ejecuten pero solo lo hicimos para pdoer instalar
<hollman> ahora le ponemo un 644
<hollman> en la consola
<hollman> sudo chmod 644 settings.php
<ClaseBot> Ubuntuhenry pregunta: al ponel el localhost/drupal, me dice que seleccionó abrir, que hago mal?
<hollman> y llenamos lo que nso pregunta drupal
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<hollman> <hollman> bueno, ahora drupal nos pregunta varias cositas:
<hollman> <hollman> Site name: *
<hollman> <hollman> ahi ponemos el nombre de nuestra pagina, cual sea
<hollman> <hollman> un email, es por que por si olvidamos el password o algo, cosas como interaccion con drupal, el nos envia email con datos, para eso neceitamos un mta, o un servidor de email
<hollman> <hollman> en este caso pues no es necesario ...
<hollman> <hollman> sol opongamos un email y ya
<hollman> <hollman> nos pregunta un username
<hollman> * SergioMeneses hollman nos avisas cuando termines
<hollman> * hezuo has quit (Client Quit)
<hollman> <hollman> este va a ser el del admin del drupal
<hollman> <hollman> o mas bien el root de drupal
<hollman> <hollman> osea el dios y todo poderoso :P
<hollman> <hollman> el email de este dios
<hollman> <hollman> y el password
<hollman> <hollman> esto datos ya son de drupal, no apache ni mysql ni nada
<hollman> <hollman> seleccionamso el horario y listo
<hollman> <hollman> save and continue
<hollman> * juancarlospac0 has quit (Quit: lol)
<hollman> <hollman> listo, ya tenemos nuestro site andando
<hollman> pego aca lo que estaba hablando por otro canal ...
<hollman> bueno, els decia, ya tenemos el site andando, solo falta crear contenido, drupal es intuitivo, pero el no hace nada solo :P
<hollman> algo clave de drupal
<hollman> drupal trabaja con nodos que son las "paginas", modulos, que son funcionalidades que le damos al site, como or ejemplo los addons de firefox por asi decirlo, y themes que son los temas o aspectos de imagen del site, como firefox utiliza el personas :P
<hollman> al costado izquierdo entremso a administer
<hollman> ahi vemos todo lo necesario para trabajar con drupal
<hollman> drupal cuenta con un core de modulos para funcionar, con unos themes para probar,  y menus basicos como los primary y los secondary, con ellos podemos jugar, modificar, activar etc
<hollman> en el menu izquierdo demos en create content
<hollman> les voy a explicar como crear una pagina "nodo" y ya el resto de aprendizaje es por nuestra cuenta :D por tiempo
<hollman> en create contet damos en page
<hollman> los nodos estan compuestos por un titulo y el el contenido
<hollman> pero podemos configurar enq ue menu lo queremos ver, el contenido lo podemos escribir en solo texto, pero permite insertar html y codigo php, por ahora no eparece php por que no lo hemos activado
<hollman> tiene una parte de revisiones de nodos para inspeccionar cambios
<hollman> podemos configurar si el nodo permitirá comentarios,, osea si podemos solo leerlos, o escribirlos o mas bien nada
<hollman> y finalmente si queremos que el nodo quede publicado, si lo queremos en nuestro index
<hollman> entonces, pongamole un titulo y en body escribamos lo que queramos
<hollman> y ya, damos en publis y listo
<hollman> bueno, como le decia en el menu administer podemos jugar con muchas cosa, por ahora ya tenemos el site arriba
<hollman> y es lo que les queria explicar
<hollman> solo es cuestion de "jugar" cacharrear mucho con este cms y listo
<hollman> es todo
<hollman> preguntas =
<hollman> ?
<hollman> http://picasaweb.google.com/hollman.enciso/Varias02#5479462551579495554 no se ve bien por que tengo dual :(
<hollman> Bueno, este es un material que escribi hace un tiempo de como montar el primer site con drupal http://www.hollmanenciso.com/?q=es/content/montando-nuestro-primer-sitio-web-con-drupal
<PabloRubianes> Bueno... muchas gracias a todos los que estan hasta ahora aqui participando del evento
<PabloRubianes> Y a los expositores tambien por las charlas
<PabloRubianes> cualquier pregunta de soporte por favor en #ubuntu-es
<PabloRubianes> El evento termino
<PabloRubianes> los que quieran participar en la organizacion de eventos como este por favor pasen por https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<PabloRubianes> o en el canal #ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> ya que la ayuda de todos es bienvenida
<PabloRubianes> muchas gracias por participar!
<SergioMeneses> De nuevo les doy las gracias por estar aqui... creo que vuestra presencia y participación es la mejor recompensa que obtenemos los que estamos participando en esta jornada.
<IngForigua> Exitos a todos
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-03
<TampiKo> Quien esta online ?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-04
<nasked_> Buenos dias al canal
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-28
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, por el de chat q aqui hay log
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-29
<alucardni> !p
<SergioMeneses> !q
<alucardni> !q
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: testing lernid - Instructores: alucardni
<ClaseBot> same preguntó: ​ where is pleia2: ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: testing lernid - Instructores: alucardni - Diapositivas: http://tinyurl.com/6uqbbv3
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para testing lernid: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/podcast.pdf
<alucardni> [SLIDE 1]
<alucardni> http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/podcast.pdf
<alucardni> [SLIDE 2]
<alucardni> [SLIDE 3]
<alucardni> [SLIDE 4]
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-31
<Elio_> Sergio como estas!!!
<SergioMeneses> Elio_, saludos
<Elio_> Vi tu mails !! quería saber donde se realiza el evento por que no encuentro la data!!!
<SergioMeneses> Elio_, en la wiki esta la informacion
<SergioMeneses> pero el evento sera en estos canales
<Elio_> ok
<SergioMeneses> Elio_, de que loco eres?
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-06-02
<jotaxpe> hola
